# Major pitstop



## Silver

Happy new year everyone.

I decided to get the year off to a good start by doing a major pitstop.

Here is the fleet of atomisers in use. All ready for the year ahead. Feels great.

Lol, they will probably be in need of more attention fairly soon. I refilled the Atlantis last night. It's nearly empty again. Lol.




From left to right:

REO Mini - VM Choc mint and coffee concentrate. My staple and my portable.

REO Black - Blackbird. Thumper. Unbelievable flavour and strong throat hit.

Evod/MVP2 - VM Strawberry and menthol concentrate. This is my "grab and vape" device. Useful when busy on the computer. Lovely refreshing vape in there.

REO Blue - this is the LP REO I am having troubles with for the Odin. But the RM2 is back in action and working well. Thank heavens. Craft Vapour Pining Juliette. Tasty cool pineapple juice with a nice kick.

Atlantis/CF mod - with VM strawberry and menthol concentrate. What fun and still going strong on it's first battery charge and nearly 2 tanks worth. Clouds are such fun from time to time. And the menthol cleans out my system. Lol

On the far right are two devices with the same juice currently under review. The juice is Kings Crown Fight Your Fate. In the Nautilus Mini and the REO/RM2.

The recent addition to the family, the Smok M50 regulated mod is not in the photo because it will serve duty when I get a chance to properly figure out the Lemo or when my review of the Fight Your Fate on the Nautilus Mini is done.

It's a lot of gear but each one is very special to me and gets used daily.

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 3


----------



## rogue zombie

Awesome collection @Silver

And a happy new year to you and your loved ones. All the best!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster

very nice collection, I also went and did a full referb of the all the girls this afternoon. they all looking pretty and ready to take 2015 head on.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Philip Dunkley

Just done mine. Lovely. But they'll all be messed up by the weekend, I can guarantee it................
@Silver, I just got my CF Sub Battery, and wacked it on the Atlantis think it would go straight back on the mod. I am really surprised at how well the Aspire battery and the Atlantis work together!!! It's the best taste of got out of it so far, and besides a few juices that beg to be grilled at over 30W, I really don't see it coming off this battery. Very convenient too. Free's up the big boys. I'm seriously considering get another Atlantis tomorrow, even though I just got a Lemo(Different beast completely, but also excellent)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley

@Silver PS : Just got my Lemo rocking Bombies Kiss the Ring on my new Smok XPro M50. This is something special!!! This little 50w mod is gonna be awesome and popular!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## free3dom

I noticed that you don't yet have a Mini Dragon in that line-up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## whatalotigot

You Reo guys. I don't understand... Why Why why would you have 2-3 of the SAME setup? at the price of a 3rd hand car ?
Makes no sense to me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Yiannaki

whatalotigot said:


> You Reo guys. I don't understand... Why Why why would you have 2-3 of the SAME setup? at the price of a 3rd hand car ?
> Makes no sense to me.



Each to their own! Reo's are great devices! Built tough, convenient for 'dripping', and customisable. Most Reonauts with multiple devices usually have different coil setups in each one. Even if they don't, they have different juices so they can just pick up a different flavour and vape

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## johan

whatalotigot said:


> You Reo guys. I don't understand... Why Why why would you have 2-3 of the SAME setup? at the price of a 3rd hand car ?
> Makes no sense to me.



A question like that doesn't deserve an answer

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

whatalotigot said:


> You Reo guys. I don't understand... Why Why why would you have 2-3 of the SAME setup? at the price of a 3rd hand car ?
> Makes no sense to me.



Different flavours on tap @whatalotigot

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

@whatalotigot you asked a k@k question to the wrong clan, but seeing that you from WP, lets "BRAAI NOU" and forget about it.

​

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## whatalotigot

HAHA I knew I would get flak for this.. understand totally about the flavour and coil builds.... I just had to stick to my new years resolutions and annoy Johan.. 

Don't worry guys I know what a reo is and have vaped on quite a few. But not for me... Maybe soon tho for when im on the pc or in the car.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

whatalotigot said:


> HAHA I knew I would get flak for this.. understand totally about the flavour and coil builds.... I just had to stick to my new years resolutions and annoy Johan..
> 
> Don't worry guys I know what a reo is and have vaped on quite a few. But not for me... Maybe soon tho for when im on the pc or in the car.



I'm the wrong person to annoy! Now go kiss my atty

Reactions: Winner 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## zadiac

Hahahaha


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## gripen

hahaha @whatalotigot talking k to @johan about a reo.you got guts dude.and miht i ad that was a stupid thing to do.you dont talk  about a mans reo hahaha


----------



## gripen

@Rob Fisher love that one that's fantastic

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have plenty more @gripen!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gripen

hahaha you go @Rob Fisher you are on fire haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gripen

someone call the burn unit @whatalotigot was just sat on fire


----------



## gripen

@whatalotigot jist teasing you bud hahaha


----------



## whatalotigot

HAHA. I don't argue the fact the reo is awesome.. Plainly asked a question. And I got a answer. Oaks very sensitive in the reo corner.. Me in the other corner I have no issue about being burned. Burn me about dripping I don't mind, we all vape at the end of the day 

@gripen if you read my posts again you will see not a single negative thing was said about a reo...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Arthster

The Reo guys reminds me of the guys in DKW club when i was a kid. My dad belonged to the Borgward club and all the German car clubs used to roll together. The DKW guys had about 10 DKW's each, all the same model same color, same wheels same everything. Granted each one was unique in there own way (drive and handeling and all that) but they didn't like when you told them the reason that had so many of the same cars was because DKW only built one model.

The Reo is the same They all look the same, and no one knows why Reonauts have so many. The only thing you do know is deep down inside you know you want one to.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Lol @Arthster

Look, I have REOs and I have my M50 with my Lemo which I also enjoy. 

Am enjoying them all. For me it's not what's better or what's the best. They are all great. The challenge is to bring out the best in each device. 

Took me quite a while to find my spots on the REO for my favourite juices. And the vape I get on them is great. Now experimenting with other atties so that's a whole new world for me. 

The REO is just a vape device that performs reliably with a strong loyal following. And I like that. So many peeps now to discuss tweaking with.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## LandyMan

Silver said:


> Lol @Arthster
> 
> Look, I have REOs and I have my M50 with my Lemo which I also enjoy.
> 
> Am enjoying them all. For me it's not what's better or what's the best. They are all great. The challenge is to bring out the best in each device.
> 
> Took me quite a while to find my spots on the REO for my favourite juices. And the vape I get on them is great. Now experimenting with other atties so that's a whole new world for me.
> 
> The REO is just a vape device that performs reliably with a strong loyal following. And I like that. So many peeps now to discuss tweaking with.


I have to agree with @Silver. Using multiple devices at the same time, rotating them depending on what I feel like at that moment. Jane got a springclean last night, so I am using the M50 lemo combo now. Lemo is almost empty, then I will fire up the CF Mod with Atlantis I am such a slut

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

As some of you rightly commented, at least we all vape, doesn't matter on what. We all have a common denominator but its part of human nature to break out of a "common hole" just to find something that distinguish him/herself from the next human being. If I paid a lot of $$ for a vape device, it is obvious that I will rationalize the goodness of it, even if my rationale becomes illogical - I am at the end of the day just another vaper, like the majority of us. Its fun, so enjoy the variety as long as its a Reo .

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## gripen

hahahahaha fantastic @johan

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster

I Agree. As long as we vape...

I still look at all the Reonaughts, Like I look at Jaguar owners... You know that look  and then think to myself. Just wait till I get mine...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Arthster said:


> I Agree. As long as we vape...
> 
> I still look at all the Reonaughts, Like I look at Jaguar owners... You know that look  and then think to myself. Just wait till I get mine...


More of a Landcruiser. Could have been a Landy, but it does not break down enough.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Arthster

Land Rovers don't leak oil... they sweat power.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Arthster said:


> I Agree. As long as we vape...
> 
> I still look at all the Reonaughts, Like I look at Jaguar owners... You know that look  and then think to myself. Just wait till I get mine...



Just a correction there @Arthster 

A Reonaut is someone who has a Reo

A Reonaught is someone who doesn't have one

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

LandyMan said:


> I have to agree with @Silver. Using multiple devices at the same time, rotating them depending on what I feel like at that moment. Jane got a springclean last night, so I am using the M50 lemo combo now. Lemo is almost empty, then I will fire up the CF Mod with Atlantis I am such a slut



LOL @LandyMan 

Snap

Reo
M50/Lemo
Atlantis/CF Mod

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster

Silver said:


> Just a correction there @Arthster
> 
> A Reonaut is someone who has a Reo
> 
> A Reonaught is someone who doesn't have one



I guess that for the time being I am a Reonaught... @johan wheres my badge?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan

Arthster said:


> I guess that for the time being I am a Reonaught... @johan wheres my badge?



With pleasure I present you with, not just a badge but a trophy!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Arthster

johan said:


> With pleasure I present you with, not just a badge but a trophy!
> 
> View attachment 20017



Gee thanks.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Time to get this Pit Stop thread back on track! 

Today will be awesome because I will have 4 REO's with new Rayon Wicks and full bottles of juice and fresh batteries for that Ooooo Ahhhh vape when you have just squonked a fresh wick for the first time! You know when you have to close your eyes to fully appreciate that most awesome flavour!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

This time it was a *MAJOR *service... Wick Change, Battery change and a Coil Change... I got rid of the 2,5mm commercial coils I tried and replaced them all with MacGyver 28g 8 Wraps 1,5mm Micro Coils! 9 Coils done reading between 1Ω and 1,1Ω! Lily at the back left was feeling left out but she has a test ReadyXwick in her and we are seeing how long we can last before needing a wick change. The ReadyXwick is definitely not as crisp as Rayon but it sure outlasts Rayon by a country mile and then some! Avril V2 and Camila got new coils as well because they will be going Out and About this weekend!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

That was a MAJOR pitstop indeed Rob! Must have taken you a while. Lol!

I did some pitstopping too this evening. 




From left to right :

The Lemo got refilled with my "Strawberry Ice mix". That's all. As I outlined in the Lemo thread I managed to get my Lemo working to my liking. So this was just a refill. 2nd tank going beautifully so far. Fingers crossed. Rayon in there has done 4ml so good for a lot more. 

Beloved REO Blue and Nuppin got a full tank of Starwberry Ice too and a fresh battery. The rayon in there has only done 5ml and is working like a champ so I didn't change anything on top

Thumper (REO Black) got a new battery after half a bottle and a new organic cotton wick because I felt like it. Thumping like a champ. That's my 30g paracoil and it's working so well I don't want to change anything there for as long as I can. Pity that blackbird destroys the coils like a demon. 

And finally , the mighty evod1 just got a refill of 1.5ml of "Berry Blaze ice". No fuss. Coil in there is stock and has done about 6ml. Working smoothly. 

This should keep me going for a day or two.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

After that dry hit tonight here is a picture of my Goblin... and added to the cleaning bowl is the Nautilus which I just can't get to vape decent anymore... the Nautilus Mini was fine but I gave that my mate @daveza in CT... and the Aspire K1 doesn't really do it for me either...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Major pitstop attempt. Maybe I am too ambitious. Let's see how it goes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I love Pit Stops... I do minor pit stops twice a day and major ones about once a week... Minor Pit stop is wick, juice and batteries... Major is coils, wicks, ultrasonic the works!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> I love Pit Stops... I do minor pit stops twice a day and major ones about once a week... Minor Pit stop is wick, juice and batteries... Major is coils, wicks, ultrasonic the works!



Lol Rob, then by your description my pitstop last night was a minor one.

Most of the devices got a refill and new wicks.

Then my mom's Blackbird Reo needed a new coil - and as I started taking out the Vapowire - we lost power.
Not to worry, I fetched my headlamp - my mom lit about a million candles  and we continued.
Was great

I generally fill and rewick at least one device a day - but I like it when they all need attention at the same time - then I can do them all at once.

PS - I am past the coil tinkering for the sake of tinkering stage - so I like to leave the coils if they are functioning nicely. From time to time I see something on the forum and think "What if" - and then I put that into the "To Do" list - but I have to refrain from tinkering too much otherwise I could easily spend a whole day just building and vaping...


----------



## Rob Fisher

Minor Pit Stop last night!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Such beauties on the operating table Rob!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Morning Pit Stop... new Rayon Wicks, fresh battery and bottle refill!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## rogue zombie

My button seemed a little sticky last night, and I was itching to see how the positive plate was installed... So I took it apart, gave it a bath. Put it back together with with no hassles.

REOs are really full proof. Clever, simplistic design. What a gem of a mod

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Another much needed major pitstop this evening 




From left to right

Lemo1 got a full tank of Strawberry Ice and 2 fresh smurf batts in the Sig. She didn't come with on my travels recently so I missed her. 

Lemo2 got her refill of @Paulie's Guava with some added ice . Lovely. Fresh. 

The next 3 devices all got VM Tropical Ice. I am still reviewing it and wanted to taste it in the Nautilus Mini as well as lung hit on the Nuppin. Review will be ready hopefully soon... The RM2 and the Nuppin both got new Rayon wicks and batteries. The coil in the Nautilus is virtually new. 

Then REO Blue got a new juice I am testing for a friend. On the Cyclone because my LP RM2 went out of service. Cyclone is great but the airhole is a tad too small. Flavour is very good though. 

And finally, 'thumper' got some new wick and a fresh battery for her thumpingly delicious Black Bobas juice. 

Feels good to be all prepped and ready to vape. 

Rock n roll!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Nice one Hi Ho @Silver! Good to see a Cyclone on a REO for a change! Next you need a Hornet and a Van Hunks!


----------



## rogue zombie

I think my next Reo will have to be silver with a coloured door... damn nice.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Nice one Hi Ho @Silver! Good to see a Cyclone on a REO for a change! Next you need a Hornet and a Van Hunks!



Thanks @Rob Fisher !
Cyclone is doing well. I just need to open up her hole a fraction...
As for the other atties, indeed I need to try them. Hornet sounds very interesting. Hows the vape on that?
Andcthe Van Hunks looks very exciting too
Here we go again...


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Cyclone is doing well. I just need to open up her hole a fraction...
> As for the other atties, indeed I need to try them. Hornet sounds very interesting. Hows the vape on that?



Come to Durbs for a holiday again! I'm a Dremel expert and will open the hole for you no sweat! 

The Hornet is actually a very old dripper and was before the Cyclone's time... it's got a very similar concave deck to the cyclone and I'm sure the Cyclone was built with a deck like it had in 2013 because of the Hornet... the flavour is very similar to the Cyclone. It's standard hole is very small and has to be opened for sure... back in the old days small holes were the order of the day!

Tom at Catfish Atty Mods managed to get hold of about 20 of them from somewhere and I managed to secure another one from him that will arrive next week along with one or two other new BF drippers!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I think my next Reo will have to be silver with a coloured door... damn nice.



Thanks @r0gue z0mbie , i do love the silver finish on the Reos
But I give the credit for different coloured doors to @Andre 
He advised me well in the beginning 
Also, I need to know what flavour is in what Reo, so the colours start to take on the personality of the flavour profiles usually in them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher - lol, i should come to Durbs for a Dremel weekend.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Major Pitstop today! After a week or so of testing so many juices it was time...



Batteries too... they get a rub with an eraser and then some Red Deoxit! 



A couple of the Cyclone air holes made slightly bigger! I'm a dremel master!



Brand new fresh bottles while the other soak and get the smells out of them!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

All clean and some very shiny!




And this is current perfect stock to vape on while this pit stop is happening!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## baksteen8168

Silver said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher !
> I just need to open up her hole a fraction...



Oh me and my dirty mind...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mufasa

I just won't be able to handle so many devices. It will drive me nuts to keep tabs on what is what.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mufasa said:


> I just won't be able to handle so many devices. It will drive me nuts to keep tabs on what is what.



That most certainly is a problem... I normally put the bottle of juice that's in it in front of the REO nicely on my desk... and then my home cleaning executive comes and polishes my desk and arranges them nicely with all the REO's together and all the bottle together!

And that's why we have major pit stops! 

Unless I'm vaping Gemini Juices because they are all different colours!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Big pitstop 

New coils for mom (@Poppie) - belated woman's day gift 




Her REOs are doing just fine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## devdev

Silver said:


> Big pitstop
> 
> New coils for mom (@Poppie) - belated woman's day gift
> 
> View attachment 33283
> 
> 
> Her REOs are doing just fine.



How's the throat hit and clouds on that soya sauce @Silver?

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Silver

Lol @devdev. It's quite good actually. I like the red sauce more than the green one....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

All done. @Poppie is now very happy!

Her fleet are all pumped up and performing beautifully. 




From left to right 

Blackbird in the REO Green. New 0.9 ohm coil. 

VK coffee mixed with VM coffee in the REO red. New 0.9 ohm coil

Nautilus Mini with VK Pina Colada

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> VK coffee mixed with VM coffee in the REO red. New 0.9 ohm coil



I really must try this combo... I still haven't find a coffee juice I like and this could be it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nemo

Rob Fisher said:


> I really must try this combo... I still haven't find a coffee juice I like and this could be it!


Not sure what your coffee taste is but I got my hands on some coffee cream from a vendor here near me in its a sweet creamy coffee, reminds me of the classic peculated coffee aroma.


----------



## Rob Fisher

nemo said:


> Not sure what your coffee taste is but I got my hands on some coffee cream from a vendor here near me in its a sweet creamy coffee, reminds me of the classic peculated coffee aroma.



Please spill the beans and let us know which vendor and the name of the juice!


----------



## nemo

Rob Fisher said:


> Please spill the beans and let us know which vendor and the name of the juice!


@Vaperite South Africa coffee cream - sorry must have over typed or something


----------



## Rob Fisher

nemo said:


> @Vaperite South Africa coffee cream - sorry must have over typed or something



That's awesome! Here is a picture of my juices to test! Whooo!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie

Rob Fisher said:


> That's awesome! Here is a picture of my juices to test! Whooo!!!
> 
> View attachment 33301


I guess the coffee cream is first up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## nemo

Cool indeed the peanut butter is also interesting and I see you have the strawberry also. Not sure how much you will have left after the review but maybe mix the strawberry with the arctic menthol 50/50 for interesting fruity menthol vape.


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> I really must try this combo... I still haven't find a coffee juice I like and this could be it!



@Rob Fisher - you really need to try this combo

Get Oupa to put a bottle of Vapour Mountain's Coffee in the "Tropical Ice pipeline". This juice is deep, dark and roasted. No milkiness. It's too dark and roasted in my view to vape on its own. 

Then ask VK to send you a bottle of their Coffee on their next order. This one is lighter and creamier. It's nice on its own, but it needs something a bit darker and more roasted in it.

My mom has settled on about 3/4 of a Reo bottle of the VK coffee and then she adds just a quarter of the dark roasted VM one. Shake. And the mix is great. It has the creaminess and the deep coffee taste. You can mix to your taste.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mini Pit stop... Drippers and tanks cleaned after today's Dripper test and juice testing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

Got round to rebuilding my tc coil. I dont rewick it i just change the whole thing, wick and coil. Wile i was doing that i also changed the o-rings on my Sub Tank

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## hands

kimbo said:


> i also changed the o-rings on my Sub Tank


looking much better in white o-rings


----------



## acorn

Busy Day...

RTA Sauna



BF Sauna



Sorting & DIY



Sundried Reo's

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

acorn said:


> Busy Day...
> 
> RTA Sauna
> View attachment 34405
> 
> 
> BF Sauna
> View attachment 34406
> 
> 
> Sorting & DIY
> View attachment 34407
> 
> 
> Sundried Reo's
> View attachment 34408



Nothing better than a MAJOR pit stop! Happiness ensues!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Great pitstop @acorn 
Ready for the week ahead!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Been pitstopping several devices over the past few days. 

Today was REO Red with the Nuppin v2 and the Monster Kayfun v2 




I decided to build a new dual coil for the Nuppin v2 and it worked out much better than yesterday's one. This one came out at 0.46. Just what I was aiming for. And the coils heat up much more evenly. 




All wicked up with Rayon 




Coils fairly high with 8mm negative leg lengths. 

I needed to put in VM Choc Mint because it will help me with my review of Voodoo Dark Forrest and I wanted a lung hit version of Choc Mint. Only problem is that I only had 18mg VM Choc Mint and I didn't want to dilute the flavour. The vape is glorious. But it is a bit strong. Just a few toots here and there - I can feel the early stages of a Silver. 

The monster Kayfun has @Paulie's amazing guava. With some menthol. Rewicked with Rayon. It's just so lovely. But the tank is running out fast.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Andre

Major pitstop. All juiced up (batteries and joose), dry burned and, if applicable, wicked. From left to right. All coils are contact with Kanthal A1 and have an ID of 2.5 mm.


IPV 50W (first edition) with Goliath V2, 26g duals at 0.5 ohms, wicked with Cotton Bacon V2. Vaping Dr Stanley Clarke's Snake Oil between 20 and 30W.
IPV D2 with Sapor, 27 g vertical duals at 0.5 ohms, wicked with 3 mm Ceramic. Dedicated to MMM's AshyBac at around 30W.
Reo Grand with Cyclone AFC, 30 g twisted single coil at 0.8 ohms (works a charm @Blu_Marlin), Scottish Roll wicked. Vaping ComplexChaos's Heavenly Peaches.
Reo Woodvil with Rogue, 27 g slanted duals at 0.45 ohms, wicked with 3 mm Ceramic. Dedicated to 5P Bowden's Mate.
Reo Woodvil with Rogue, 27 g slanted duals at 0.45 ohms, wicked with 3 mm Ceramic. Dedicated to Tarks Matador.
Reo Grand with Chalice, 26 g single at 0.5 ohms, wicked with 3 mm Ceramic. Vaping Tarks Poison Elite.
Reo Mini with Chalice, 27 g single at 0.77 ohms, wicked with 3 mm Ceramic. Vaping Vapour Mountain's XXX.
Reo Mini with RM2, 37 g single at 0.78 ohms, wicked with 3 mm Ceramic. Vaping Vapour Mountain's VM4 Oak Aged Special Reserve.
SX Mini M class with GEM, 27 g single at 0.8 ohms, wicked with Cotton Bacon V2. Dedicated to Voodoo Vapour's Gravestone at around 12W.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 15


----------



## Silver

OUTSTANDING pitstop @Andre !!
Winner!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Now that is one awesome picture! There is nothing quite as satisfying as a major pit stop!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## groovyvaperman

Andre said:


> Major pitstop. All juiced up (batteries and joose), dry burned and, if applicable, wicked. From left to right. All coils are contact with Kanthal A1 and have an ID of 2.5 mm.
> 
> 
> IPV 50W (first edition) with Goliath V2, 26g duals at 0.5 ohms, wicked with Cotton Bacon V2. Vaping Dr Stanley Clarke's Snake Oil between 20 and 30W.
> IPV D2 with Sapor, 27 g vertical duals at 0.5 ohms, wicked with 3 mm Ceramic. Dedicated to MMM's AshyBac at around 30W.
> Reo Grand with Cyclone AFC, 30 g twisted single coil at 0.8 ohms (works a charm @Blu_Marlin), Scottish Roll wicked. Vaping ComplexChaos's Heavenly Peaches.
> Reo Woodvil with Rogue, 27 g slanted duals at 0.45 ohms, wicked with 3 mm Ceramic. Dedicated to 5P Bowden's Mate.
> Reo Woodvil with Rogue, 27 g slanted duals at 0.45 ohms, wicked with 3 mm Ceramic. Dedicated to Tarks Matador.
> Reo Grand with Chalice, 26 g single at 0.5 ohms, wicked with 3 mm Ceramic. Vaping Tarks Poison Elite.
> Reo Mini with Chalice, 27 g single at 0.77 ohms, wicked with 3 mm Ceramic. Vaping Vapour Mountain's XXX.
> Reo Mini with RM2, 37 g single at 0.78 ohms, wicked with 3 mm Ceramic. Vaping Vapour Mountain's VM4 Oak Aged Special Reserve.
> SX Mini M class with GEM, 27 g single at 0.8 ohms, wicked with Cotton Bacon V2. Dedicated to Voodoo Vapour's Gravestone at around 12W.


Much RDA such vape awesome pit stop

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

@Andre - whats the coil ID you use for your 3mm ceramic wicks?


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> @Andre - whats the coil ID you use for your 3mm ceramic wicks?


2.5 mm.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Fairly large pitstop earlier this afternoon

Mainly refills, rewicks and battery changes but there was a new coil for thumper...




From left to right

*Reo Red / Nuppin*
This has a 28g small ID (1.6mm) 28g dual coil for crispness. Loaded it up with some DIY "Lime Ice". Glorious! Crisp, refreshing. This juice is lovely in lung hit mode. 

*Reo Black / RM2* (affectionately known as "*Thumper*")
This Reo always has a hard hitting tobacco in it. Today was a refill of "BlackBobas" a mix of Blackbird and Bobas Bounty. But I made a new coil with 27g kanthal. Got it a while ago and been meaning to try it. Did only 5 wraps on 2mm. Came out at 0.69 ohms. Lovely and vigorous. So far I am happy. Not much afterburner. A bit less crisp but its nice nonetheless. @Andre i know this has been your wire of choice for a while. Cant believe it took me so long to try it. Lol. Will report back on it after a while. 

*Reo Blue / Nuppin*
This had a new coil built a few days ago. New for me. I tried dual 26g. Vigorous yet smoother than i thought. @Alex, you would be proud. My wires are getting thicker  Today it was a refill and Rayon rewick of a juice i tried recently for the first time. E-liquid Project Pink Lady. I may review this. 

*Reo Silver / RM2*
This is my main high fidelity flavour producer. Simple 28g 0.9 ohm single microcoil. Crisp and faithful. Mouth to lung perfection. Today it also got some of the E-liquid Project Pink Lady. I need to taste it in here to compare to the lung hit on the Nuppin. 

*Lemo1 on Sig*
Just a refill of my "Strawberry Ice". This tank has pretty much had only this flavour and slight variations of it for the past few months. Its my mindless vape. Mainly for when working at the computer. The Lemo1 is an excellent flavour producer for this juice. Sharp and edgy. Better for this juice than any of my other tanks. Simple 1.2 ohm 28g kanthal coil with Rayon wick to bring out the menthol. Restrictive lung hit. Lovely. 

Im ready for the next day or two

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Alex

Silver said:


> Fairly large pitstop earlier this afternoon
> 
> Mainly refills, rewicks and battery changes but there was a new coil for thumper...
> 
> View attachment 36493
> 
> 
> From left to right
> 
> *Reo Red / Nuppin*
> This has a 28g small ID (1.6mm) 28g dual coil for crispness. Loaded it up with some DIY "Lime Ice". Glorious! Crisp, refreshing. This juice is lovely in lung hit mode.
> 
> *Reo Black / RM2* (affectionately known as "*Thumper*")
> This Reo always has a hard hitting tobacco in it. Today was a refill of "BlackBobas" a mix of Blackbird and Bobas Bounty. But I made a new coil with 27g kanthal. Got it a while ago and been meaning to try it. Did only 5 wraps on 2mm. Came out at 0.69 ohms. Lovely and vigorous. So far I am happy. Not much afterburner. A bit less crisp but its nice nonetheless. @Andre i know this has been your wire of choice for a while. Cant believe it took me so long to try it. Lol. Will report back on it after a while.
> 
> *Reo Blue / Nuppin*
> This had a new coil built a few days ago. New for me. I tried dual 26g. Vigorous yet smoother than i thought. @Alex, you would be proud. My wires are getting thicker  Today it was a refill and Rayon rewick of a juice i tried recently for the first time. E-liquid Project Pink Lady. I may review this.
> 
> *Reo Silver / RM2*
> This is my main high fidelity flavour producer. Simple 28g 0.9 ohm single microcoil. Crisp and faithful. Mouth to lung perfection. Today it also got some of the E-liquid Project Pink Lady. I need to taste it in here to compare to the lung hit on the Nuppin.
> 
> *Lemo1 on Sig*
> Just a refill of my "Strawberry Ice". This tank has pretty much had only this flavour and slight variations of it for the past few months. Its my mindless vape. Mainly for when working at the computer. The Lemo1 is an excellent flavour producer for this juice. Sharp and edgy. Better for this juice than any of my other tanks. Simple 1.2 ohm 28g kanthal coil with Rayon wick to bring out the menthol. Restrictive lung hit. Lovely.
> 
> Im ready for the next day or two



It's great to see two Nuppins on patrol @Silver

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Alex said:


> It's great to see two Nuppins on patrol @Silver



On patrol they are indeed!
Working their charms but they do mean business

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Fairly large pitstop earlier this afternoon



Pit stopping is one of the best parts of vaping! Especially when you do a major Pit Stop!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Alex said:


> It's great to see two Nuppins on patrol @Silver



Even I have brought out a Nuppin to put on patrol! I have it on CeeCee and it's for cloud blowing and flavourful Milkyway!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Happy new year to everyone!

Quite a rare occasion for me to have all the operational devices pitstopped and ready to go...




The 5 on the left are "workhorses".

Monster Kayfun on iStick 50 - dedicated to "guava ice" - such lovely flavour from this tank and a legendary mod
Reo Black / RM2 aka "Thumper" - got a new 29g paracoil recently - usually serving up the tobacco of the day but currently loaded with a coffee DIY from a friend
Reo mini - my travel companion - freshly coiled and dedicated to "Choc Mint Coffee". Love this little device to bits
Reo Red / Nuppin2 - tiny 28g duals serving up a delicious crisp "Lime Ice" DIY.
The humble yet mighty Evod1 - for morning vapes with VM Berry Blaze nuked with menthol drops. Istick20 driving but that's because HRH annexed the MVP2s
The 3 in the middle represent something I am testing - battle of the tanks for "Strawberry Ice". Am trying to see how others compare in their sharpness of flavour versus the Lemo1, which has served me well for many months. So far the Lemo1 is still winning!

Rolo / Crius - new device - just installed a 28g dual because the first build with 26g wasnt crisp enough for me. Its much better but not quite as crisp or sharp as the Lemo1. Pity because I love the top fill.
VTC Mini / Subtank Mini - built a nice 28g coil in the rebuildable base. Better. But a bit "softer" than the Lemo1. I think this will shine for dessert juices. Am liking the VTC Mini a lot. So cute and i like the screen.
Sig100+/Lemo1 - something so special about this setup for me. Dedicated to my "Strawberry Ice" blend. Crisp, sharp and accurate. Blissful for me. And the Sig has proven to be legendary. Love the fire button.
The 2 on the far right are dedicated to a new juice I am trying - Wiener Vape Co. Fetch - the Papaya one.

Reo Blue / Nuppin1 - sporting a 26g dual and newly wicked with Rayon - it can get a bit warm for me with 26g but works for me with some juices
Reo Silver / RM2 - high fidelity flavour machine - very important device for me because it is used as a primary for juice reviews for fruity or non-tobacco flavours.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 7


----------



## rogue zombie

My word, these collections some of you folks have, are just amazing!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## gman211991

Silver said:


> Happy new year to everyone!
> 
> Quite a rare occasion for me to have all the operational devices pitstopped and ready to go...
> 
> View attachment 42227
> 
> 
> The 5 on the left are "workhorses".
> 
> Monster Kayfun on iStick 50 - dedicated to "guava ice" - such lovely flavour from this tank and a legendary mod
> Reo Black / RM2 aka "Thumper" - got a new 29g paracoil recently - usually serving up the tobacco of the day but currently loaded with a coffee DIY from a friend
> Reo mini - my travel companion - freshly coiled and dedicated to "Choc Mint Coffee". Love this little device to bits
> Reo Red / Nuppin2 - tiny 28g duals serving up a delicious crisp "Lime Ice" DIY.
> The humble yet mighty Evod1 - for morning vapes with VM Berry Blaze nuked with menthol drops. Istick20 driving but that's because HRH annexed the MVP2s
> The 3 in the middle represent something I am testing - battle of the tanks for "Strawberry Ice". Am trying to see how others compare in their sharpness of flavour versus the Lemo1, which has served me well for many months. So far the Lemo1 is still winning!
> 
> Rolo / Crius - new device - just installed a 28g dual because the first build with 26g wasnt crisp enough for me. Its much better but not quite as crisp or sharp as the Lemo1. Pity because I love the top fill.
> VTC Mini / Subtank Mini - built a nice 28g coil in the rebuildable base. Better. But a bit "softer" than the Lemo1. I think this will shine for dessert juices. Am liking the VTC Mini a lot. So cute and i like the screen.
> Sig100+/Lemo1 - something so special about this setup for me. Dedicated to my "Strawberry Ice" blend. Crisp, sharp and accurate. Blissful for me. And the Sig has proven to be legendary. Love the fire button.
> The 2 on the far right are dedicated to a new juice I am trying - Wiener Vape Co. Fetch - the Papaya one.
> 
> Reo Blue / Nuppin1 - sporting a 26g dual and newly wicked with Rayon - it can get a bit warm for me with 26g but works for me with some juices
> Reo Silver / RM2 - high fidelity flavour machine - very important device for me because it is used as a primary for juice reviews for fruity or non-tobacco flavours.


May I suggest 24gauge 8 wraps dual coil for the crius and vape it around 55watts that build really shines for me

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

gman211991 said:


> May I suggest 24gauge 8 wraps dual coil for the crius and vape it around 55watts that build really shines for me
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk



Thanks @gman211911
I found the 26g too rounded and wanted something more crisp. So tried 28g. The crispness improved quite a lot. 

But will keep your 24g suggestion in mind. As a matter of interest, what juices are you vaping in the Crius? Desserts? Rich juices? Or fruity menthols and the like?


----------



## gman211991

Silver said:


> Thanks @gman211911
> I found the 26g too rounded and wanted something more crisp. So tried 28g. The crispness improved quite a lot.
> 
> But will keep your 24g suggestion in mind. As a matter of interest, what juices are you vaping in the Crius? Desserts? Rich juices? Or fruity menthols and the like?


Mostly dessert juices need to restock on some fetch as I'd like to run it through with the crius 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## gman211991

gman211991 said:


> Mostly dessert juices need to restock on some fetch as I'd like to run it through with the crius
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


I know @yusufcapevaper uses the same build with his juices. And he does like his fruity menthol type vapes. 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Happy new year to everyone!
> 
> Quite a rare occasion for me to have all the operational devices pitstopped and ready to go...
> 
> View attachment 42227
> 
> 
> The 5 on the left are "workhorses".
> 
> Monster Kayfun on iStick 50 - dedicated to "guava ice" - such lovely flavour from this tank and a legendary mod
> Reo Black / RM2 aka "Thumper" - got a new 29g paracoil recently - usually serving up the tobacco of the day but currently loaded with a coffee DIY from a friend
> Reo mini - my travel companion - freshly coiled and dedicated to "Choc Mint Coffee". Love this little device to bits
> Reo Red / Nuppin2 - tiny 28g duals serving up a delicious crisp "Lime Ice" DIY.
> The humble yet mighty Evod1 - for morning vapes with VM Berry Blaze nuked with menthol drops. Istick20 driving but that's because HRH annexed the MVP2s
> The 3 in the middle represent something I am testing - battle of the tanks for "Strawberry Ice". Am trying to see how others compare in their sharpness of flavour versus the Lemo1, which has served me well for many months. So far the Lemo1 is still winning!
> 
> Rolo / Crius - new device - just installed a 28g dual because the first build with 26g wasnt crisp enough for me. Its much better but not quite as crisp or sharp as the Lemo1. Pity because I love the top fill.
> VTC Mini / Subtank Mini - built a nice 28g coil in the rebuildable base. Better. But a bit "softer" than the Lemo1. I think this will shine for dessert juices. Am liking the VTC Mini a lot. So cute and i like the screen.
> Sig100+/Lemo1 - something so special about this setup for me. Dedicated to my "Strawberry Ice" blend. Crisp, sharp and accurate. Blissful for me. And the Sig has proven to be legendary. Love the fire button.
> The 2 on the far right are dedicated to a new juice I am trying - Wiener Vape Co. Fetch - the Papaya one.
> 
> Reo Blue / Nuppin1 - sporting a 26g dual and newly wicked with Rayon - it can get a bit warm for me with 26g but works for me with some juices
> Reo Silver / RM2 - high fidelity flavour machine - very important device for me because it is used as a primary for juice reviews for fruity or non-tobacco flavours.


I still have my lemo 1s. I loved them. They are currently in my draw at the office. I prefer the lemo 1 to the 2. The 2 was convinient to fill but that's all. 
P.S. those are beautiful roses.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## waja09

I only own 3 currently, but though let I just post a picture lol.... I'm sure I'd have atleast double before the end of 2016 ....







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## moonunit

Quick clean up just before New Years 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Alex

A great Friday pit stop

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver

I have been so busy the past several weeks that many of my rebuildables have been sitting quietly in the corner. I'm on a mission to get the vape team up and running again. Several pitstops are required but I am going to do it slowly over a couple of days.

Last night it was the REO Nuppin.

Tonight it's one of my favourite setups. The Lemo1 on the Sig. I love this tank because it has the sharpest and most 'edgy' flavour of any tank I've tried. I also like the restrictive airflow. It has pretty much only had one juice in it since I got it. And that's a juice I call 'strawberry ice'. VM Strawberry plus menthol concentrate.

So tonight I got her back to her old glory.

Such a simple coil. 7 wraps of 28g around 2mm. 8 wraps then unwind the first one 




Mounted. Looks good. 1.23 ohms




Perched up a bit.




Glowing nicely. Then wicked with Rayon. (No wick photo sorry)




And then for the most glorious sharp vape.




So tasty and satisfying for me. The sharpness of the menthol bites nicely. And there is a slight sourness to the strawberry. I have yet to come across a tank this 'sharp' and focused. Makes the subtank mini seem 'out of focus'. For this juice the Lemo1 Rocks.

Happy evening

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Andre said:


> Major pitstop. All juiced up (batteries and joose), dry burned and, if applicable, wicked. From left to right. All coils are contact with Kanthal A1 and have an ID of 2.5 mm.
> 
> 
> IPV 50W (first edition) with Goliath V2, 26g duals at 0.5 ohms, wicked with Cotton Bacon V2. Vaping Dr Stanley Clarke's Snake Oil between 20 and 30W.
> IPV D2 with Sapor, 27 g vertical duals at 0.5 ohms, wicked with 3 mm Ceramic. Dedicated to MMM's AshyBac at around 30W.
> Reo Grand with Cyclone AFC, 30 g twisted single coil at 0.8 ohms (works a charm @Blu_Marlin), Scottish Roll wicked. Vaping ComplexChaos's Heavenly Peaches.
> Reo Woodvil with Rogue, 27 g slanted duals at 0.45 ohms, wicked with 3 mm Ceramic. Dedicated to 5P Bowden's Mate.
> Reo Woodvil with Rogue, 27 g slanted duals at 0.45 ohms, wicked with 3 mm Ceramic. Dedicated to Tarks Matador.
> Reo Grand with Chalice, 26 g single at 0.5 ohms, wicked with 3 mm Ceramic. Vaping Tarks Poison Elite.
> Reo Mini with Chalice, 27 g single at 0.77 ohms, wicked with 3 mm Ceramic. Vaping Vapour Mountain's XXX.
> Reo Mini with RM2, 37 g single at 0.78 ohms, wicked with 3 mm Ceramic. Vaping Vapour Mountain's VM4 Oak Aged Special Reserve.
> SX Mini M class with GEM, 27 g single at 0.8 ohms, wicked with Cotton Bacon V2. Dedicated to Voodoo Vapour's Gravestone at around 12W.


9 fantastic mods. 9 fantastic atties. My frigging HERO.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Silver said:


> So tasty and satisfying for me. The sharpness of the menthol bites nicely. And there is a slight sourness to the strawberry. I have yet to come across a tank this 'sharp' and focused. Makes the subtank mini seem 'out of focus'. For this juice the Lemo1 Rocks.
> 
> Happy evening


Wowa. Makes the sub mini seem "out of focus"?!?!?! WANT.


----------



## Silver

Lord Vetinari said:


> Wowa. Makes the sub mini seem "out of focus"?!?!?! WANT.



Indeed

For this juice which has a good dose of menthol I like it when its "sharp". Defined and crystal clear. Thats how it tastes on the Lemo1. Not sure why. Maybe the shape of the chimney. On the Subtank Mini its much "softer" and milder. The flavour on this juice is subdued. Smoothes everything out.

On the Lemo1 its like a pinprick in your throat. Like a sharp needle. On the Subtank Mini its like a soft furry toy. Lol.

For me, the Subtank mini is therefore better suited to a sweeter more mellow juice. Or one that i dont need that sharp menthol bite on. I am not a big dessert fan but I suspect that most vapers who like dessert juices will probably prefer the "softer" and more rounded flavour of the Subtank mini to the sharpness and edginess of the Lemo1

The various devices certainly shine on different juices

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Silver said:


> Indeed
> 
> For this juice which has a good dose of menthol I like it when its "sharp". Defined and crystal clear. Thats how it tastes on the Lemo1. Not sure why. Maybe the shape of the chimney. On the Subtank Mini its much "softer" and milder. The flavour on this juice is subdued. Smoothes everything out.
> 
> On the Lemo1 its like a pinprick in your throat. Like a sharp needle. On the Subtank Mini its like a soft furry toy. Lol.
> 
> For me, the Subtank mini is therefore better suited to a sweeter more mellow juice. Or one that i dont need that sharp menthol bite on. I am not a big dessert fan but I suspect that most vapers who like dessert juices will probably prefer the "softer" and more rounded flavour of the Subtank mini to the sharpness and edginess of the Lemo1
> 
> The various devices certainly shine on different juices


All I can say is: the subtank was a real eye opener for me. I agree it is that super awesome chimney. Anything that is defined as more "sharp" is a definite must-have. Thanks for killing my budget but I am absolutely certain it will be worth every cent spent.

EDIT: I am most certainl mainly a "dessert" fan but I do like every note in my juice to be represented perfectly. It all has to have its own unique zip-code.


----------



## Silver

Major pitstop evening. Refilling, recoiling, rewicking.

New shiny for the trusty Lemo1.




I feel like @Spydro with this device. One device one coil one juice.

The juice is 'strawberry Ice'. It's about 14mg and has quite a lot of menthol. Needs to be a 2mm coil for this tank. 28g Kanthal because I like it crisp. Rayon wick for the menthol. Perfect for my taste for this juice. Long slow restricted lung hits. This setup has been in tact with the same juice for over a year!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Next up
Subtank Mini

Very similar coil. Just 8 wraps instead of 7. Also 2mm. 

For similar menthol fruity juices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Lol, that coil above had to be aborted
The little piece of wire on the left was touching the chimney and shorting
Damn

New coil was made in a bit of a huff - 
All is well now

Amazing how much better the vape is with a fresh coil. The other coil was in there for about two months and the gradual decay is so gradual one doesnt notice until the new coil is put in.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Silver said:


> Lol, that coil above had to be aborted
> The little piece of wire on the left was touching the chimney and shorting
> Damn
> 
> New coil was made in a bit of a huff -
> All is well now
> 
> Amazing how much better the vape is with a fresh coil. The other coil was in there for about two months and the gradual decay is so gradual one doesnt notice until the new coil is put in.


Have you tried wrapping around the screw @Silver? Should give a solid connection and then lead will then be on the inner side and you can clip it easily.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Yiannaki said:


> Have you tried wrapping around the screw @Silver? Should give a solid connection and then lead will then be on the inner side and you can clip it easily.



Thanks @Yiannaki 
That is correct! I did it that way the second time. And it worked perfectly. I forgot that's how I did it last time. 

I still sometimes wish I had a third hand to hold everything in place before screwing it down. Pull this, hold that, tighten screw. Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Today's pit stops. Recoiled both the tornado nano and the kayfun 5.


Tornado nano is running a dual parallel 26g kanthal and 24g nichrome build.

2.5mm ID - 0.18ohms







Kayfun 5 is sporting a stainless steel fused clapton.

2.5 mm ID - 0.4 ohms






Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Coiled like a pro @Yiannaki 
My pitstops seem so minor compared

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mark121m

Wooohoooo looking good

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Major pitstop for my mom 

I have to build her coils for her and have been so busy for quite some time that her devices have been neglected. 

Her one tobacco REO got a lovely 29g paracoil. At 0.5 ohms




The other REO got a simple single at 0.8 ohms. Not the neatest coils. Lol




And a new coil on the Nautilus Mini. 

Her fleet is all ready. She is very happy!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Pitstop for @Poppie

New wicks for the two REOs and a bit of dilution with VG to reduce throat hit

@BumbleBee's Machete in REO Green and Blackbird in REO Red

@Poppie is happy




PS - I put the little Stikeez creature from PicknPay on the Green REO. Lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Petrus

I just refill and clean my babies, coil check etc.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Petrus said:


> I just refill and clean my babies, coil check etc.
> 
> View attachment 75451



Must have been a big job @Petrus 
Looking absolutely marvellous!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Doing a fairly sizeable pitstop




Vaping on a coffee tobacco mix in the Avo




And listening to a great song:

Nothing else matters



There is something very therapeutic about pitstopping and getting into a 'zone'. It's just magical.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 7


----------



## gdigitel

Yeah... while you pitstoping... the geyser can burst, the child can come running with an off finger, one of Rob's Lounge's nymphettes can come dancing ... BUT... Nothing Else Matters

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

This is a music pitstop too 
There are several devices to be worked on...

Another favourite



This brings back such good memories - my word.

Why don't they make music like this these days!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

gdigitel said:


> Yeah... while you pitstoping... the geyser can burst, the child can come running with an off finger, one of Rob's Lounge's nymphettes can come dancing ... BUT... Nothing Else Matters



Perfectly captured @gdigitel !!!


----------



## KZOR

@Silver 

Let me know what you think of this video .......... listened to it while i recoiled and wicked my Aria Sleeper RDA.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## gdigitel

KZOR said:


> @Silver
> 
> Let me know what you think of this video .......... listened to it while i recoiled and wicked my Aria Sleeper RDA.



I like it a lot - but all the fire and brimstone while recoiling may be considered tempting fate in my case. The music video could easily become reality

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

KZOR said:


> @Silver
> 
> Let me know what you think of this video .......... listened to it while i recoiled and wicked my Aria Sleeper RDA.




A bit much for me @KZOR

This is my favourite song by that artist



It was also posted by @CraftyZA in the Song of the Day thread a while back.
Whenever I listen to this song I get goose bumps 

If you haven't listened to it, click on it and enjoy it for a few minutes

Am going to listen to it now again and finish off the pitstopping

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Ok one more

Remember there is *one *coil for *one *juice for *one *device



Another favourite.
Oh my gosh.
The goose bumps are flowing



Respect

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gdigitel

Unless it's a dual coil and you have to divide your OHMS buy two with two coils.... Oh dilemma

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gdigitel

Then this is more apt ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

Silver said:


> Doing a fairly sizeable pitstop
> 
> View attachment 78938
> 
> 
> Vaping on a coffee tobacco mix in the Avo
> 
> View attachment 78939
> 
> 
> And listening to a great song:
> 
> Nothing else matters
> 
> 
> 
> There is something very therapeutic about pitstopping and getting into a 'zone'. It's just magical.






KZOR said:


> @Silver
> 
> Let me know what you think of this video .......... listened to it while i recoiled and wicked my Aria Sleeper RDA.






Silver said:


> A bit much for me @KZOR
> 
> This is my favourite song by that artist
> 
> 
> 
> It was also posted by @CraftyZA in the Song of the Day thread a while back.
> Whenever I listen to this song I get goose bumps
> 
> If you haven't listened to it, click on it and enjoy it for a few minutes
> 
> Am going to listen to it now again and finish off the pitstopping





Tanks guys, made my day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

Now to sit back and enjoy the vape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

gdigitel said:


> Then this is more apt ...




Lol @gdigitel


----------



## Silver

Reo Black (aka "Thumper") is done.




New bottle of 18mg Blackbird dilution and a touch of menthol.
New Jap Cotton wick
Fresh battery

There just isn't a better MTL vape for me.
The vapour jets out of there with vigour. Throat hit city. Blissful.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DoubleD

Watching those 'Tallica videos brings back some awesome times and while we on the subject, lets not forget this gem :

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus

Another Hadaly, Clapton coil, Great Vape.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

After quite a while 'on the bench' my beloved Lemo1 got some attention this evening

Pitstop time for the sharp flavoured Lemo1!

Shiny new coil. Nothing fancy. 7wrap 2mm ID Kanthal Vapowire. 1.22 ohms




Wicked and lubed up. Drape method just touching the decks. That works for me. Rayon because this is Strawberry Menthol and rayon brings out the menthol beautifully. 




And voila! The Sig/Lemo1 is back in action. Low power restricted lung hit. Glorious pinpoint sharp flavour. Lots of treble 

Happy days!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## The_Ice

Silver said:


> Rayon because this is Strawberry Menthol and rayon brings out the menthol beautifully.


@Silver looking good, where do you source Rayon? I'm trying to get my hands on some to check it out for this exact reason


----------



## Rob Fisher

The_Ice said:


> @Silver looking good, where do you source Rayon? I'm trying to get my hands on some to check it out for this exact reason



Not sure what the courier charges to your spot @The_Ice but if you order Cotton Candy it's pretty much Rayon.
http://www.lung-candy.co.za/cotton-candy.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

The_Ice said:


> @Silver looking good, where do you source Rayon? I'm trying to get my hands on some to check it out for this exact reason



Hi @The_Ice , i was part of a group buy ages ago (about 2yrs) where four of us got a box from Amazon and we shared it. Am still using the same batch!

I recall some vendors were selling it at some stage but not sure

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

@Silver where do you source your Blackbird? None left in CT and it is my Kryptonite.


----------



## Petrus

Mustrum Ridcully said:


> @Silver where do you source your Blackbird? None left in CT and it is my Kryptonite.


Vapemob???


----------



## Silver

Mustrum Ridcully said:


> @Silver where do you source your Blackbird? None left in CT and it is my Kryptonite.



I boight five bottles a while back from VapeMob, actually I think it was six because I got two for my mom.
Mine are 18mg and hers are 12mg
Am down to two last bottles so will be in the same position as you when Im done
Have been diluting it with 18mg PG/VG to make it last a bit longer, so have been going for quite a while. Also I only use it in the MTL Reo/RM2 so it goes quite a long way.


----------



## The_Ice

Thanks oom @Rob Fisher I'm currently on vacation in Colombia so I won't even try.  . But good to know for Vape budget planning

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex_123

Weekly polishing pitstop

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Petrus said:


> Vapemob???


No Witchers Brew from them for close on a year already. 


Silver said:


> I boight five bottles a while back from VapeMob, actually I think it was six because I got two for my mom.
> Mine are 18mg and hers are 12mg
> Am down to two last bottles so will be in the same position as you when Im done
> Have been diluting it with 18mg PG/VG to make it last a bit longer, so have been going for quite a while. Also I only use it in the MTL Reo/RM2 so it goes quite a long way.


OH drat I had hope here for a moment. When you do run out give some Berties Vapbucco a go. Not the same but at least in the ball park for excellent tobacco. I have been getting by quite well with their Sweet Nuts blend. 

If I find more Blackbird I will let you know too there is a good few people hunting it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Mustrum Ridcully said:


> No Witchers Brew from them for close on a year already.
> 
> OH drat I had hope here for a moment. When you do run out give some Berties Vapbucco a go. Not the same but at least in the ball park for excellent tobacco. I have been getting by quite well with their Sweet Nuts blend.
> 
> If I find more Blackbird I will let you know too there is a good few people hunting it.



I actually have one or two Vapbuccos in my cupboard. Tried them at VapeCon and was very impressed. Will remember to try them soon.


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Silver said:


> I actually have one or two Vapbuccos in my cupboard. Tried them at VapeCon and was very impressed. Will remember to try them soon.


Those juices got me back to low wattage single coils and only this week got my brother in law to finally switch to vaping ( I am down a Hohmslice and Protank while he is here going to PIF them I think). Quality juice IMO.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Major pitstop ahead




In the pit lane:

I need to make more of my Strawberry Ice blend.
Rewick and refill of the Subtank Mini
Rewick and refill of the Lemo1
A new dual coil for the Crius. Going to try thinner 28g wire. Not happy with the 26g in there.
Rewick and refill of REO Black aka thumper with Blackbird
Ambitious perhaps but let's see if I can get it done in one hour....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

All done

Except for REO black 
That will have to wait for tmrw. 




New coil in Crius is much better. I prefer thinner gauge for faster ramp and a crisper vape.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mahir

Alex_123 said:


> View attachment 79809
> 
> Weekly polishing pitstop



What do you use to polish your mods?


----------



## Alex_123

@Mahir brasso and brasso and microfibre

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Alex_123 said:


> @Mahir brasso and brasso and microfibre


And elbow grease!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sunday Pit Stop. Tanks thoroughly cleaned and airing...



Mods all treated and ready for polishing!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Friday Pit Stop! Two Exocets, Skyline, Reaper and the Hussar RDTA that will get it's first real test on the Inbox. Ear bud and PG for O-Rings and then wicking and fill. Washed last night and dry burned and left overnight to dry completely!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> Friday Pit Stop! Two Exocets, Skyline, Reaper and the Hussar RDTA that will get it's first real test on the Inbox. Ear bud and PG for O-Rings and then wicking and fill. Washed last night and dry burned and left overnight to dry completely!
> View attachment 100511



What's that in the yellow circle? And in the red circle... That looks like a @hands drip tip on viagra

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Amir said:


> What's that in the yellow circle? And in the red circle... That looks like a @hands drip tip on viagra
> 
> View attachment 100522



The two goodies in the yellow circle are mod protectors... silicone washers that protect the bottom of the atty and the 510 on the mod.

The item in the red circle is a necklace that holds a spare drip tip when at vape meets so you can pop your own drip into a mod when testing someone else's set up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> The two goodies in the yellow circle are mod protectors... silicone washers that protect the bottom of the atty and the 510 on the mod.
> 
> The item in the red circle is a necklace that holds a spare drip tip when at vape meets so you can pop your own drip into a mod when testing someone else's set up.



Oh... My mod protectors are black plastic ones so I kinda figured as much but I like the look of the silicon. 

That's a nifty piece of equipment there, the drip tip... That's cool even as a stand alone necklace when not at a vape meet

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Amir said:


> Oh... My mod protectors are black plastic ones so I kinda figured as much but I like the look of the silicon.
> 
> That's a nifty piece of equipment there, the drip tip... That's cool even as a stand alone necklace when not at a vape meet



@Amir, your chirps above made me laugh
And you have a great eye for detail

Here is a pic of a similar drip tip nechlace of @Rob Fisher at the last JHB vape meet



Original post is here:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-jhb-vapemeet-saturday-3-december-2016.t30662/page-13#post-471050

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> @Amir, your chirps above made me laugh
> And you have a great eye for detail
> 
> Here is a pic of a similar drip tip nechlace of @Rob Fisher at the last JHB vape meet
> View attachment 100526
> 
> 
> Original post is here:
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-jhb-vapemeet-saturday-3-december-2016.t30662/page-13#post-471050



I need one of those as a fashion accessory

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> @Amir, your chirps above made me laugh
> And you have a great eye for detail
> 
> Here is a pic of a similar drip tip nechlace of @Rob Fisher at the last JHB vape meet
> View attachment 100526
> 
> 
> Original post is here:
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-jhb-vapemeet-saturday-3-december-2016.t30662/page-13#post-471050



Speaking of eye for detail... it's spelled necklace not nechlace 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## aktorsyl

Amir said:


> Speaking of eye for detail... it's spelled necklace not nechlace
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's intentional... Silver is trying the Scottish Gaelic accent.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> @Amir, your chirps above made me laugh
> And you have a great eye for detail
> 
> Here is a pic of a similar drip tip nechlace of @Rob Fisher at the last JHB vape meet
> View attachment 100526
> 
> 
> Original post is here:
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-jhb-vapemeet-saturday-3-december-2016.t30662/page-13#post-471050



Please don't tell me that's a fused clapton hanging around your neck holding up the drip tip


----------



## Silver

Lol @Amir 
Apologies, was my mistake, was a typo, should be necklace, you are right

I think you are right about wanting it as a cool fashion piece. Hehe

And no, thats not a fused clapton - lol, but that would be cool if it were
You could just use your necklace when you need to recoil!


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Lol @Amir
> Apologies, was my mistake, was a typo, should be necklace, you are right
> 
> I think you are right about wanting it as a cool fashion piece. Hehe
> 
> And no, thats not a fused clapton - lol, but that would be cool if it were
> You could just use your necklace when you need to recoil!



That could work but then how and where would you store your cotton pads? 

Don't answer that... There are ladies on this forum!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Amir said:


> Please don't tell me that's a fused clapton hanging around your neck holding up the drip tip



Nope it's a quality silver necklace.


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope it's a quality silver necklace.



The more pertinent question... but can u vape it though? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raindance

Amir said:


> What's that in the yellow circle? And in the red circle... That looks like a @hands drip tip on viagra
> 
> View attachment 100522


Reading Rob's original post on the previous page I thought of posting exactly the same post, picture and all except for the disks. Thanks for saving me the trouble! Lol.
Wanna do a group buy on the Driptip Necklace?

Regards


----------



## Rob Fisher

Raindance said:


> Reading Rob's original post on the previous page I thought of posting exactly the same post, picture and all except for the disks. Thanks for saving me the trouble! Lol.
> Wanna do a group buy on the Driptip Necklace?



No need for a group buy... it was made by @hands!


----------



## Amir

Raindance said:


> Reading Rob's original post on the previous page I thought of posting exactly the same post, picture and all except for the disks. Thanks for saving me the trouble! Lol.
> Wanna do a group buy on the Driptip Necklace?
> 
> Regards



Count me in on group buy. I'm out of the country at the moment so I may be slow to respond but I'm in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> No need for a group buy... it was made by @hands!



@hands please hook me up with one. We can talk via pm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

RDA, RDTA and RTA Pit Stop time!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Moey_Ismail

This is my first major pitstop post, I tend to avoid posting as I have major OCD, no jokes, it takes me 2 days to wash my car, I remove the seats, exterior lights and wheels...but that's for another day. Some call me unnecessary but I prefer calling it "whole heartedly".
Took my time making a beautiful tri core alien (3 x 28ga, 38ga alien, all ni80, 5 wraps on a 2.5mm ID rod).


First I disassembled my ESG Skyline and removed all removable parts including o-rings and insulators and popped them into the ultrasonic cleaner with some dish soap for a well deserved spa bath.

Next I rinsed and dried everything and lined them up. Did you know the Skyline is made up of 15 removable pieces including screws and insulators and 10 o-rings?

Next up I installed all o-rings, gave all o-rings and threading a coat of PG with an ear bud.


I then installed my masterpiece, aligned, pulsed, worked out hot spots and left to cool.




I used The Cotton Candy Collection to wick, nice and snug through the coil and then combed the tails out with a blackhead remover, cut the excess fuzzies off flush with the o-ring on the outer part of the deck and tucked them in ever so gently making sure not to obstruct the airflow slot.




I then primed the build, let the juice soak into the cotton, assembled everything, closed the juice flow and filled the tank.


Before having a toot, this is the reward of my very meticulous and time consuming pitstop upon opening the juice flow. 

After taking a couple drags on her, I can say it was well worth the time and effort. FLAVOR, FLAVOR, FLAVOR!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Petrus

Moey_Ismail said:


> This is my first major pitstop post, I tend to avoid posting as I have major OCD, no jokes, it takes me 2 days to wash my car, I remove the seats, exterior lights and wheels...but that's for another day. Some call me unnecessary but I prefer calling it "whole heartedly".
> Took my time making a beautiful tri core alien (3 x 28ga, 38ga alien, all ni80, 5 wraps on a 2.5mm ID rod).
> View attachment 101873
> 
> First I disassembled my ESG Skyline and removed all removable parts including o-rings and insulators and popped them into the ultrasonic cleaner with some dish soap for a well deserved spa bath.
> View attachment 101872
> Next I rinsed and dried everything and lined them up. Did you know the Skyline is made up of 15 removable pieces including screws and insulators and 10 o-rings?
> View attachment 101874
> Next up I installed all o-rings, gave all o-rings and threading a coat of PG with an ear bud.
> View attachment 101875
> View attachment 101876
> I then installed my masterpiece, aligned, pulsed, worked out hot spots and left to cool.
> View attachment 101877
> View attachment 101878
> View attachment 101884
> View attachment 101879
> I used The Cotton Candy Collection to wick, nice and snug through the coil and then combed the tails out with a blackhead remover, cut the excess fuzzies off flush with the o-ring on the outer part of the deck and tucked them in ever so gently making sure not to obstruct the airflow slot.
> View attachment 101880
> View attachment 101881
> View attachment 101882
> View attachment 101883
> I then primed the build, let the juice soak into the cotton, assembled everything, closed the juice flow and filled the tank.
> View attachment 101885
> View attachment 101886
> Before having a toot, this is the reward of my very meticulous and time consuming pitstop upon opening the juice flow.
> View attachment 101887
> After taking a couple drags on her, I can say it was well worth the time and effort. FLAVOR, FLAVOR, FLAVOR!!!


This is the correct way of cleaning.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Oh my gosh @Moey_Ismail - that is remarkable
Coil looks absolutely amazing
Didnt know there were 10 o rings 

Hope the vape was rewarding!!

PS - lol on cleaning the car and taking wheels and exterior light off. Hehe. I would probably freak out if i even contemplated attempting that... And it would take me more than 2 days i think... Lol.


----------



## Limbo

Just cleaned out the Serpent mini 25. 24g Clapton with cotton bacon. Beautiful if you get the wicking correct!

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Silver said:


> Oh my gosh @Moey_Ismail - that is remarkable
> Coil looks absolutely amazing
> Didnt know there were 10 o rings
> 
> Hope the vape was rewarding!!
> 
> PS - lol on cleaning the car and taking wheels and exterior light off. Hehe. I would probably freak out if i even contemplated attempting that... And it would take me more than 2 days i think... Lol.


Tedious job lol but I won't do it if I don't do it right

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Major Tank Pitstop! I hope I can remember which parts go with which!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Petrus

@Ash , I love the way you clean your atty's , by removing the O-rings. I also use a Ultrasonic cleaner, but keep my O-rings on, afraid I am going to break something. Now what I want to know is, what is the affect of the Ultrasonic waves on the O-Rings. I had a problem once with a SXK Exocet o-ring that has broken, so have the spares, I think it is a bad batch?


----------



## Ash

Petrus said:


> @Ash , I love the way you clean your atty's , by removing the O-rings. I also use a Ultrasonic cleaner, but keep my O-rings on, afraid I am going to break something. Now what I want to know is, what is the affect of the Ultrasonic waves on the O-Rings. I had a problem once with a SXK Exocet o-ring that has broken, so have the spares, I think it is a bad batch?



Its not me its @Moey_Ismail but good question

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ash

Moey_Ismail said:


> This is my first major pitstop post, I tend to avoid posting as I have major OCD, no jokes, it takes me 2 days to wash my car, I remove the seats, exterior lights and wheels...but that's for another day. Some call me unnecessary but I prefer calling it "whole heartedly".
> Took my time making a beautiful tri core alien (3 x 28ga, 38ga alien, all ni80, 5 wraps on a 2.5mm ID rod).
> View attachment 101873
> 
> First I disassembled my ESG Skyline and removed all removable parts including o-rings and insulators and popped them into the ultrasonic cleaner with some dish soap for a well deserved spa bath.
> View attachment 101872
> Next I rinsed and dried everything and lined them up. Did you know the Skyline is made up of 15 removable pieces including screws and insulators and 10 o-rings?
> View attachment 101874
> Next up I installed all o-rings, gave all o-rings and threading a coat of PG with an ear bud.
> View attachment 101875
> View attachment 101876
> I then installed my masterpiece, aligned, pulsed, worked out hot spots and left to cool.
> View attachment 101877
> View attachment 101878
> View attachment 101884
> View attachment 101879
> I used The Cotton Candy Collection to wick, nice and snug through the coil and then combed the tails out with a blackhead remover, cut the excess fuzzies off flush with the o-ring on the outer part of the deck and tucked them in ever so gently making sure not to obstruct the airflow slot.
> View attachment 101880
> View attachment 101881
> View attachment 101882
> View attachment 101883
> I then primed the build, let the juice soak into the cotton, assembled everything, closed the juice flow and filled the tank.
> View attachment 101885
> View attachment 101886
> Before having a toot, this is the reward of my very meticulous and time consuming pitstop upon opening the juice flow.
> View attachment 101887
> After taking a couple drags on her, I can say it was well worth the time and effort. FLAVOR, FLAVOR, FLAVOR!!!




Thanks for this write up. Will follow these steps going forward. Job well done.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

Rob Fisher said:


> Major Tank Pitstop! I hope I can remember which parts go with which!
> View attachment 103318


Don't worry Rob. If it looks like it doesn't fit ... just apply more pressure 
And remember, all extra parts left over after putting everything back together just get swept under the rug!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

TheV said:


> Don't worry Rob. If it looks like it doesn't fit ... just apply more pressure
> And remember, all extra parts left over after putting everything back together just get swept under the rug!



Hit a luck... got them all together and no spare parts! This is a first!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## TheV

Rob Fisher said:


> Hit a luck... got them all together and no spare parts! This is a first!
> View attachment 103350


Well done Rob 
That sure is a lovely collection you have right there!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Hit a luck... got them all together and no spare parts! This is a first!
> View attachment 103350


The Flow is missing the black delrin air flow control at the bottom!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> The Flow is missing the black delrin air flow control at the bottom!



Hehehe... no it's safely in the box. First thing I do with all bridges is remove the airflow control and put it in the box... they are not necessary unless you are trying for a MTL.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Petrus said:


> @Ash , I love the way you clean your atty's , by removing the O-rings. I also use a Ultrasonic cleaner, but keep my O-rings on, afraid I am going to break something. Now what I want to know is, what is the affect of the Ultrasonic waves on the O-Rings. I had a problem once with a SXK Exocet o-ring that has broken, so have the spares, I think it is a bad batch?


As far as I know a little mild soap in the ultrasonic cleaner won't hurt the o-rings at all, probably a bad batch you had there. The only reason I remove them is so that the waves can clean the grooves the o-rings fit into, lots of juice gets trapped there and then it's only half a clean

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

Moey_Ismail said:


> This is my first major pitstop post, I tend to avoid posting as I have major OCD, no jokes, it takes me 2 days to wash my car, I remove the seats, exterior lights and wheels...but that's for another day. Some call me unnecessary but I prefer calling it "whole heartedly".
> Took my time making a beautiful tri core alien (3 x 28ga, 38ga alien, all ni80, 5 wraps on a 2.5mm ID rod).
> View attachment 101873
> 
> First I disassembled my ESG Skyline and removed all removable parts including o-rings and insulators and popped them into the ultrasonic cleaner with some dish soap for a well deserved spa bath.
> View attachment 101872
> Next I rinsed and dried everything and lined them up. Did you know the Skyline is made up of 15 removable pieces including screws and insulators and 10 o-rings?
> View attachment 101874
> Next up I installed all o-rings, gave all o-rings and threading a coat of PG with an ear bud.
> View attachment 101875
> View attachment 101876
> I then installed my masterpiece, aligned, pulsed, worked out hot spots and left to cool.
> View attachment 101877
> View attachment 101878
> View attachment 101884
> View attachment 101879
> I used The Cotton Candy Collection to wick, nice and snug through the coil and then combed the tails out with a blackhead remover, cut the excess fuzzies off flush with the o-ring on the outer part of the deck and tucked them in ever so gently making sure not to obstruct the airflow slot.
> View attachment 101880
> View attachment 101881
> View attachment 101882
> View attachment 101883
> I then primed the build, let the juice soak into the cotton, assembled everything, closed the juice flow and filled the tank.
> View attachment 101885
> View attachment 101886
> Before having a toot, this is the reward of my very meticulous and time consuming pitstop upon opening the juice flow.
> View attachment 101887
> After taking a couple drags on her, I can say it was well worth the time and effort. FLAVOR, FLAVOR, FLAVOR!!!


Sir, I salute you!

If it needs doing, it deserves being done right and its all in the details.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

Getting the Peerless ready for sale:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

This evening it was a pitstop of four of my frequently used devices. 






Reo Black got a new jap cotton wick and an extra strong refill of Blackbird menthol blend. And a fresh battery. I estimate about 20mg. It's gloriously strong. 

The Skyline got a refill of LIT Sidechick plus menthol. Wick and coil are doing fine. Batteries changed in the HotCig150. 

The SubTank Mini got a refill of 'Guava Ice' which is @Paulie's guava plus menthol. Wick and coil are fine. Battery on istick50 never runs out 

The BB got a refill of the LIT Sidechick menthol blend. And a fresh battery. Gosh the flavour is good. Coil and wick are doing nicely. 

Feels good to have them ready to rock and roll. I don't want to vape them now. Lol. Preserve them in this 'ready state'

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Is there anything better than an evening of Pit Stopping? No there isn't!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## TheV

All of those sound delicious @Silver ... except the Reo, that thing sounds downright dangerous

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Is there anything better than an evening of Pit Stopping? No there isn't!



Sadly @Rob Fisher , when i pitstop I am on my own - and while i do enjoy it for the therapeutic value, it would be so nice to share it and do it with another passionate vaper. I like @TheV 's idea of group pitstopping  

Sharing it here afterwards makes it feel more social and special

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> All of those sound delicious @Silver ... except the Reo, that thing sounds downright dangerous



If @Silver added xxx juice into that setup i know you would have jumped to try the vape on it.  We shall stil get you a reo mod. Give me time.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

TheV said:


> All of those sound delicious @Silver ... except the Reo, that thing sounds downright dangerous



Thanks @TheV 

I am experimenting with Thumper. Not on the coil and wick. I am happy with my paracoil and Jap cotton. But now I am upping the nic to see the impacts. Just a small short toot or two gives glorious throat hit. I need one device like that. I dont vape it all the time just here and there, maybe a few times a day. Then back to the workhorse vapers.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Silver

antonherbst said:


> If @Silver added xxx juice into that setup i know you would have jumped to try the vape on it.  We shall stil get you a reo mod. Give me time.



Lol @antonherbst 
I prefer the fruity menthols in lung hit mode
RM2 doesnt do very well for me on fruity juices
Tobaccoes, another story!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> If @Silver added xxx juice into that setup i know you would have jumped to try the vape on it.  We shall stil get you a reo mod. Give me time.


With what happened today ... it will be quite a while before I can even start thinking about considering the idea of maybe getting a Reo 
XXX, or any other juice, at 20mg ... I would look worse than you at Vapecon when @hands nearly killed you

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## antonherbst

Silver said:


> Lol @antonherbst
> I prefer the fruity menthols in lung hit mode
> RM2 doesnt do very well for me on fruity juices
> Tobaccoes, another story!



Intersting @Silver and i can understand in the same manner that it could work. I have a reo mini (family transfer fellow - forumite to mine) in process for my next mod. Regulated mods are nice but they are no where near a reo for my style of vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

Silver said:


> Thanks @TheV
> 
> I am experimenting with Thumper. Not on the coil and wick. I am happy with my paracoil and Jap cotton. But now I am upping the nic to see the impacts. Just a small short toot or two gives glorious throat hit. I need one device like that. I dont vape it all the time just here and there, maybe a few times a day. Then back to the workhorse vapers.


Sounds like a cool experiment and an interesting little setup. A bit of a one hit wonder  I like it.
Being a 0mg vaper myself, I'd best steer clear of your toys, but I can still watch from the sidelines and appreciate what it is that you are doing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> With what happened today ... it will be quite a while before I can even start thinking about considering the idea of maybe getting a Reo
> XXX, or any other juice, at 20mg ... I would look worse than you at Vapecon when @hands nearly killed you



Oh heck i stil remember the mind rush i had that day from it. And i am glad today happened for you. We will let the forum wait on the out come. We shall not say anything.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

Silver said:


> Lol @antonherbst
> I prefer the fruity menthols in lung hit mode
> RM2 doesnt do very well for me on fruity juices
> Tobaccoes, another story!



A question on that @Silver 

Would you say the restrictive vape causes a smoother nic delivery or would you say that the 20mg nic delivery is the same on a resticted vape and a lung hit? 

Asking as i would like to experiment with 3mg nic in the reo mini.


----------



## Silver

TheV said:


> Sounds like a cool experiment and an interesting little setup. A bit of a one hit wonder  I like it.
> Being a 0mg vaper myself, I'd best steer clear of your toys, but I can still watch from the sidelines and appreciate what it is that you are doing



I admire you @TheV for being on zero mg
Problem for me is when i vape zero it feels like air 
I just need at least one very strong setup to keep me satisfied when the urge arises. I dont toot on it all day. But here and there its just so nice to take two toots and feel that punch. 

By the way, @Rude Rudi , bring your dead rabbit. My RM2 is ready

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

antonherbst said:


> A question on that @Silver
> 
> Would you say the restrictive vape causes a smoother nic delivery or would you say that the 20mg nic delivery is the same on a resticted vape and a lung hit?
> 
> Asking as i would like to experiment with 3mg nic in the reo mini.



Good question @antonherbst 
Its something very interesting and perhaps best if I answer it in a new thread
The reason is that I think its an important point to touch on
I.e. The throat hit from a mouth to lung draw versus a direct lung draw.
I believe they are very different, at least from what I observe
Will go start it now

I have commented about this before so will see if i can find where that is and draw from that as well

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

Silver said:


> Good question @antonherbst
> Its something very interesting and perhaps best if I answer it in a new thread
> The reason is that I think its an important point to touch on
> I.e. The throat hit from a mouth to lung draw versus a direct lung draw.
> I believe they are very different, at least from what I observe
> Will go start it now
> 
> I have commented about this before so will see if i can find where that is and draw from that as well



Thanks @Silver if you do find it please just tag me in the posts or if you start a new thread i will be seeing it in the more recent posts section.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

Silver said:


> I admire you @TheV for being on zero mg
> Problem for me is when i vape zero it feels like air
> I just need at least one very strong setup to keep me satisfied when the urge arises. I dont toot on it all day. But here and there its just so nice to take two toots and feel that punch.
> 
> By the way, @Rude Rudi , bring your dead rabbit. My RM2 is ready


I used to smoke for many many years. I stopped smoking for quite a while and then eventually picked up vaping (always liked huibbly and flavors... vaping was just easier).
I figured I went through all the effort to cut out smoking, no use getting back on the nic if I could help it.
I found the vaping experience without nic to be enjoyable so thats where I stayed.
I actually prefer the taste of juices without nic ... and vaping nic (testing friends' jiuces) makes me feel ill if I vape too much (which is not a lot at all).
But that is just what works for me. To each their own in this wonderful world of vaping 
I can imagine that if you are used to vaping nic, especially higher nic juices, 0mg would not be a great experience

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Amir

TheV said:


> I used to smoke for many many years. I stopped smoking for quite a while and then eventually picked up vaping (always liked huibbly and flavors... vaping was just easier).
> I figured I went through all the effort to cut out smoking, no use getting back on the nic if I could help it.
> I found the vaping experience without nic to be enjoyable so thats where I stayed.
> I actually prefer the taste of juices without nic ... and vaping nic (testing friends' jiuces) makes me feel ill if I vape too much (which is not a lot at all).
> But that is just what works for me. To each their own in this wonderful world of vaping
> I can imagine that if you are used to vaping nic, especially higher nic juices, 0mg would not be a great experience



Sorry about that ‍


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TheV

Amir said:


> Sorry about that ‍
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha, no worries buddy. It was totally worth it 


An early Sunday morning pitstop with a coffee ... freshening up the Hadaly after a bit of a torturous day testing too many juices...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> Haha, no worries buddy. It was totally worth it
> 
> 
> An early Sunday morning pitstop with a coffee ... freshening up the Hadaly after a bit of a torturous day testing too many juices...



An unusual type of photo but stunningly done. Almost like it describes the best parts of vaping and normal life in one photo.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> An unusual type of photo but stunningly done. Almost like it describes the best parts of vaping and normal life in one photo.


Thank you sir  I just absolutely love how nice this oversized mousepad comes out in the photos

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> Sadly @Rob Fisher , when i pitstop I am on my own - and while i do enjoy it for the therapeutic value, it would be so nice to share it and do it with another passionate vaper. I like @TheV 's idea of group pitstopping
> 
> Sharing it here afterwards makes it feel more social and special


@Silver I love the social - and informative - aspect of ecigssa. I don't know anyone who vapes so I have no-one to talk to or ask about vaping matters. If it weren't for this forum I would truly feel that I were out in the wilderness all on my lonesome self!

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> @Silver I love the social - and informative - aspect of ecigssa. I don't know anyone who vapes so I have no-one to talk to or ask about vaping matters. If it weren't for this forum I would truly feel that I were out in the wilderness all on my lonesome self!



Thanks for that @Hooked
You are right, vaping is very social - and for the folk in far out places, this forum can help a lot 

In the early days, when I joined, I didnt know anyone else that vaped. Even though I am in JHB and there were plenty other vapers around, I didn't know them. There were no vaping shops like we have today. The only physical outlets that I knew of were the Twisp kiosks - and the only online shop was eciggies.co.za at the time. 

So when I joined this forum I COULD NOT BELIEVE how many other people were vaping and sharing their vape experiences on such weird and wonderful devices. Mech tubes, drippers etc. I was gobsmacked. The rest is history

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Nugget Sunday Pit Stop! Stand by for pure beauty and bliss!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## TheV

Rob Fisher said:


> Nugget Sunday Pit Stop! Stand by for pure beauty and bliss!
> View attachment 110412
> View attachment 110413
> View attachment 110414
> View attachment 110415


The Nugget surely is seeing most of the attention lately

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

TheV said:


> The Nugget surely is seeing most of the attention lately



Yip I must say it's my go to setup.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TheV

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip I must say it's my go to setup.


She surely is a beauty! Enjoy oom

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Nugget Sunday Pit Stop! Stand by for pure beauty and bliss!
> View attachment 110412
> View attachment 110413
> View attachment 110414
> View attachment 110415



Looks very good @Rob Fisher 
Love that battery wrap, what a winner

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

Freshening up the Exo for a super chill Sunday:

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Another Sunday Pit Stop!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Silver

That is a groot pitstop @Rob Fisher !
Dont remind me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Another Sunday Pit Stop!
> View attachment 116572


Why do I see a squonk bottle @Rob Fisher


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> Why do I see a squonk bottle @Rob Fisher



Guilty as charged... was testing a Squonker...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Baby Choo getting in on the Pit Stopping action!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

All clean and ready for wicks and juice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> All clean and ready for wicks and juice!
> View attachment 116708



@Rob Fisher that looks so pretty!
My guess is Royal Wicks in all
And XXX Red Pill in most of them with that Mojito juice in one Skyline and Toffee D'Luxe in another?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher that looks so pretty!
> My guess is Royal Wicks in all
> And XXX Red Pill in most of them with that Mojito juice in one Skyline and Toffee D'Luxe in another?

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Now to wick all the tanks!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

My favourite BB done!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Another favourite done! I do love the Vapor Giant V4 and wish I could get another Vapedroid Mod!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Thursday Pit Stop time!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Starting to settle in after the holidays and the move to the new house. My vaping stuff has not all been unpacked yet, but the squonkers are all pitstopped and ready to go. The new version of the Zig18 is also ready to go through its paces 







Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Amir

Skyline was being neglected for a while so I decided to do a major pit stop 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Ah, it was that setup that spurred me on to resurrect my Kayfun5 and put it on my white Pico @Amir 

What coil and juice did you decide to go for in the Skyline?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marek_710

So i started my vape journey about 2 years ago and i started on a Griffin RTA witch kept me well for a good year  until i found out there's this thing called a R..D..A.. Then got myself a Advken Supra for the V deck for my start into RDA building. 

Then just yesterday i was fortunate enough to receive some amazing vape mail that i did not even know was coming my way  
From the chef that only does chicken dinners @Rob Fisher 

I give to you my jump back into the RTA world and what a lil beast to start the builds again  

Ps. The amount of parts this tank had was a bit daunting but i got it all back together and the vape is just..

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Ah, it was that setup that spurred me on to resurrect my Kayfun5 and put it on my white Pico @Amir
> 
> What coil and juice did you decide to go for in the Skyline?



I went with my standard issue .4 ohm coil... I dont know what it is but I'll ask my coil guy @smilelykumeenit to chip in... And LIT Side Chick duuuh with a touch of 36mg nicotine PG

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## smilelykumeenit

thanks @Amir!
those are the baby framed staple aliens! 
specs and a pic are attached!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Nice quiet Pit Stop... 3 BB's and a Vapor Giant Mini!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Cornelius

Sunday night pitstop





Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

BB's have taken over while the Dvarw's are pit stopped!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dvarw pit stop time! I've said it before and I will say it again! The Dvarw DL is a chicken dinner!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

So, finally managed to do a pit stop with my billet and insider Boro

During reassembly I noticed two things.... the chimney all of a sudden refuses to sit in the main chamber (soon as I release pressure it pops back out) after trying to press the o ring back in and lubing wth pg and removing said pg it eventually seemed to stay semi put.... next issue, after applying pg to the boros gasket and sliding the glass up I noticed that said gasket has separated from the Boro.. after 20 minutes of pressing, removing, praying and begging no improvement at all... so now I've got a fos insider tank and an exocet that gurgles more than someone using mouth wash...

Think I'm going to pack the bb away just go back to my vtc for a few weeks


----------



## Rob Fisher

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> So, finally managed to do a pit stop with my billet and insider Boro
> 
> During reassembly I noticed two things.... the chimney all of a sudden refuses to sit in the main chamber (soon as I release pressure it pops back out) after trying to press the o ring back in and lubing wth pg and removing said pg it eventually seemed to stay semi put.... next issue, after applying pg to the boros gasket and sliding the glass up I noticed that said gasket has separated from the Boro.. after 20 minutes of pressing, removing, praying and begging no improvement at all... so now I've got a fos insider tank and an exocet that gurgles more than someone using mouth wash...
> 
> Think I'm going to pack the bb away just go back to my vtc for a few weeks



@Smoke_A_Llama is it an authentic or clone?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dvarw's all clean and ready for some Titanium Fiber Cotton and some fresh Red Pill! Boom!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

All sxk oom so that's most definitely why  ... vaping just ain't agreeing with me lately 


Rob Fisher said:


> @Smoke_A_Llama is it an authentic or clone?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> All sxk oom so that's most definitely why  ... vaping just ain't agreeing with me lately


The glass slide is supposed to have a slight rounded edge on one side of the top. Putting it in wrong way round does upset the gaskets placement in the groove it sits in. Not sure if all tanks have this rounded edge though, the after market black one I bought did not and I had to round it myself.

Just have a look.

Regards


----------



## Rob Fisher

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> All sxk oom so that's most definitely why  ... vaping just ain't agreeing with me lately



Bummer.  Sorry Guy!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Sorry to hear your troubles with the bb @Smoke_A_Llama
Hope ymanage to get it sorted
I know the feeling that a particular device seems jinxed and just doesnt want to work properly
Can be so frustrating!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Raindance said:


> The glass slide is supposed to have a slight rounded edge on one side of the top. Putting it in wrong way round does upset the gaskets placement in the groove it sits in. Not sure if all tanks have this rounded edge though, the after market black one I bought did not and I had to round it myself.
> 
> Just have a look.
> 
> Regards



It's very slight but its there, possibly made a oops and slide it in the wrong side

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi

All these pitstops look so neat.

I start with everything neat in its place then within a minute, BOOM, cotton and paper towel and atty parts all over the show. And the wife walks past and casually asks "You sure you know what you are doing?"

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Adephi said:


> All these pitstops look so neat.
> 
> I start with everything neat in its place then within a minute, BOOM, cotton and paper towel and atty parts all over the show. And the wife walks past and casually asks "You sure you know what you are doing?"



And three hours late fluffs of cotton are still floating around

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

Had some long time unused atties standing in the atty stand that needed cleaning and packing away.
Then some incurrent rotation that needed a wash and blow as well.





Regards

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

This has been a nice lazy weekend and in between I had to sort out and organize my vape space. So batteries wrapped, Desche bags washed, attys and bridges send through the ultrasonic cleaner, freshly coiled and wicked, and all tested with XXX. The world is at peace and well again. A few remaining attys, but tomorrow (and the days after) is another day. 









Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## TheV

RenaldoRheeder said:


> This has been a nice lazy weekend and in between I had to sort out and organize my vape space. So batteries wrapped, Desche bags washed, attys and bridges send through the ultrasonic cleaner, freshly coiled and wicked, and all tested with XXX. The world is at peace and well again. A few remaining attys, but tomorrow (and the days after) is another day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Winner Winner 21W Dinner!
That is quite a Major pitstop indeed

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Nice one @RenaldoRheeder !
Great feeling when things are pitstopped and ready!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

Zeus stripped...



Zeus washed...




Zeus coil...




Zeus wick...




Zeus juiced up...




Zeus ready to rock...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

PitStop time.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Clouds4Days

Nice Saturday Morning Pitstop.
Ultrasonic cleaned and now drying up a bit before coiling and wicking again.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Time for a major tank Pit Stop!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

vicTor said:


> Zeus stripped...
> 
> View attachment 127414
> 
> Zeus washed...
> 
> View attachment 127416
> 
> 
> Zeus coil...
> 
> View attachment 127417
> 
> 
> Zeus wick...
> 
> View attachment 127418
> 
> 
> Zeus juiced up...
> 
> View attachment 127419
> 
> 
> Zeus ready to rock...
> 
> View attachment 127420



Awesome photos @vicTor !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Vaporator00

Bath time over... Now to rewick


@vicTor how do you get the centre post out of the Zeus?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

Vaporator00 said:


> Bath time over... Now to rewick
> View attachment 129099
> 
> @vicTor how do you get the centre post out of the Zeus?



hi, what do you mean exactly by centre post ?


----------



## Vaporator00

vicTor said:


> hi, what do you mean exactly by centre post ?


The main piece of the tank not the glass or the frame it sits on.can't explain it any better 

Edit: the second and third pieces in your first pic ... If that explains it any better


----------



## vicTor

Vaporator00 said:


> The main piece of the tank not the glass or the frame it sits on.can't explain it any better
> 
> Edit: the second and third pieces in your first pic ... If that explains it any better



ok, I relooked at your pic, think i know what you mean, so, take the tank as you have it in the pic, hold the side where you would fill juice in your left hand, so the side where the deck screws in will be in your right hand.

I usually let this section soak in some luke warm water for a minute or 2 before i disassemble, just makes it easier

ok, so with your left fingers on the top section where you fill juice and your right fingers on the thread section (not touching the glass) on the deck end turn firmly the left side clockwise and the right side anti clockwise

its tight I know, but once done the next times are easier

let me know how it goes, not sure if i make sense ?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Vaporator00

vicTor said:


> ok, I relooked at your pic, think i know what you mean, so, take the tank as you have it in the pic, hold the side where you would fill juice in your left hand, so the side where the deck screws in will be in your right hand.
> 
> I usually let this section soak in some luke warm water for a minute or 2 before i disassemble, just makes it easier
> 
> ok, so with your left fingers on the top section where you fill juice and your right fingers on the thread section (not touching the glass) on the deck end turn firmly the left side clockwise and the right side anti clockwise
> 
> its tight I know, but once done the next times are easier
> 
> let me know how it goes, not sure if i make sense ?


Thanks! 
Was afraid I might crack the glass

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dietz

Pistop Day! Only took 2 hours today

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

Dietz said:


> Pistop Day! Only took 2 hours today
> 
> View attachment 131169
> 
> 
> View attachment 131170
> 
> 
> View attachment 131171


You lost the glass for the tank on the far right of the first picture?

What are its dimensions? I have some STM/Skyline glass tubes which need a home.

Regards

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Dietz

Raindance said:


> You lost the glass for the tank on the far right of the first picture?
> 
> What are its dimensions? I have some STM/Skyline glass tubes which need a home.
> 
> Regards


Yes I broke my Serpent SMM glass and used this one from the Smok Big Baby beast, I will be happy to pay you if it fits?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

Dietz said:


> Yes I broke my Serpent SMM glass and used this one from the Smok Big Baby beast, I will be happy to pay you if it fits?


The tubes I have are 22mm, I think the Serpent is 24?

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz

Raindance said:


> The tubes I have are 22mm, I think the Serpent is 24?
> 
> Regards


Yup, its a 24mm


----------



## Raindance

Dietz said:


> Yup, its a 24mm


That's a pity. Received them as an incorrect order. Just sitting here.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz

Raindance said:


> That's a pity. Received them as an incorrect order. Just sitting here.
> 
> Regards


Thanks anyhoo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RayDeny

Bit of quality time with some of my gear after a painful day at work.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

I didn't take pics of the pitstop because it was just my main Dvarw that I used overseas 99.8% of the time and I felt needed a good deep clean and a new coil. Ni 80- Tri-Core Alien! 3 x 29ga Fused with 38ga 2.5mm ID - 5 wrap 0.34Ω. Wicked using the Exocet method with Titanium Fibre Cotton. Obviously filled with Red Pill and driven with the SolarStorm. Not sure it gets much better than this!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> I didn't take pics of the pitstop because it was just my main Dvarw that I used overseas 99.8% of the time and I felt needed a good deep clean and a new coil. Ni 80- Tri-Core Alien! 3 x 29ga Fused with 38ga 2.5mm ID - 5 wrap 0.34Ω. Wicked using the Exocet method with Titanium Fibre Cotton. Obviously filled with Red Pill and driven with the SolarStorm. Not sure it gets much better than this!
> View attachment 133883



@Rob Fisher , that sounds awesome
I dont have one of those coils, will a normal fused clapton do?
And what is your ideal coil ID ?
And have you tried Royal Wicks in there or just the Titanium Fibre Cotton?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , that sounds awesome
> I dont have one of those coils, will a normal fused clapton do?
> And what is your ideal coil ID ?
> And have you tried Royal Wicks in there or just the Titanium Fibre Cotton?



I use fused claptons 2.5mm in most of my RTA's and they are great, but if I really concentrate on the flavour the Ni 80- Tri-Core Alien! 3 x 29ga Fused with 38ga 2.5mm ID - 5 wrap 0.34Ω are the best for sure. I haven't tried Royal Wicks in the Dvarw but my guess is it will be just great as well. I have just taken a real liking to TFC because it's so simple to rip a length off and split in two which is perfect for 3mm coils and then for my 2.5's I remove a little on the sides. And I LOVE the little tin and hate those zip lock bags.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sunday Night Pitstop! 2 x Dvarw DL's, 1 x Dvarw MTL, Kayfun 5² and a Solomon 2.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Leather Pit Stop time! Coconut Oil for the BB Pouches!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dvarw's x 2 and Skyfall all clean! Will rewick and fill in the AM!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Everything dry and ready for new wicks and a refill for going out and about today! Most important is the earbud to lube the o-rings before we start!



Dvarw #1 and #2 Done!




Fully charged batteries and the two SolarStorms are ready to go out and about! Now for the Skyfall!




Skyfall done!




This one will be ready for a fresh vape tonight!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Stosta

Today after work, I'm going to attempt a pitstop on everything.

New coils...
Clean all tanks...
Get some old devices out of the closet back up and running!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Stosta said:


> Today after work, I'm going to attempt a pitstop on everything.
> 
> New coils...
> Clean all tanks...
> Get some old devices out of the closet back up and running!



May the force be with you @Stosta 
I dread those massive pitstops because i normally get like one or two devices done and then something happens that means i cant continue...

Will be watching

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Raindance

Stosta said:


> Today after work, I'm going to attempt a pitstop on everything.
> 
> New coils...
> Clean all tanks...
> Get some old devices out of the closet back up and running!


No photos? I guess it didn't happen then.

Regards


----------



## Silver

Raindance said:


> No photos? I guess it didn't happen then.
> 
> Regards



That's his plan after work
I'm watching too @Raindance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Raindance said:


> No photos? I guess it didn't happen then.
> 
> Regards





Silver said:


> That's his plan after work
> I'm watching too @Raindance



Oh dear! Now the pressure is on!

Chances are already looking slim, other stuff is piling up fast! And all of it goes down the drain if my wife decides not to go out with my boy today because of the rain!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raindance

Stosta said:


> Oh dear! Now the pressure is on!
> 
> Chances are already looking slim, other stuff is piling up fast! And all of it goes down the drain if my wife decides not to go out with my boy today because of the rain!


Excuses, excuses....
Lol

Regards

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta

Raindance said:


> Excuses, excuses....
> Lol
> 
> Regards


Yeah... Guess what isn't happening right about now!


----------



## Raindance

Stosta said:


> Yeah... Guess what isn't happening right about now!


Bafana Bafana preparing for a world cup final? Hehehe!

Not to worry, I set out to get my garage sorted this morning. Cleared about half the workbench (Mostly by moving all the crap to one side) and gave up because I got thirsty. So much for great intentions...

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Busy Busy Busy today!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## jm10

Rob Fisher said:


> Busy Busy Busy today!
> View attachment 138946



Been a while since i saw you pit stop a Boro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

jm10 said:


> Been a while since i saw you pit stop a Boro



Yip the new Avril BB needs a fresh wick and a clean coil!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Right... all the tanks are clean and dry and ready for some Titanium Fibre Cotton and some Red Pill! Boom!

First up is Dvarw DL number 1. As always especially with the Dvarw's *LUBRICATE *all the o-rings!



Also, take note of the coil height. If you are getting muted flavour your coil is too low. Yes there are two way to wick the Dvarw but I prefer the exocet method.






Upside down fill of the tank with some fresh Red Pill! Tank 1 done!




SolarStorm and Dvarw DL ready to rock and roll!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dvarw number 2. Reminder to lube the o-rings.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Due to the fact the there is now the very beautiful Avril BB in play it was time for a new wick and fresh juice for it!

Gold Titanium Flow build... and again probably just as important as the Dvarw... Lubrication of the boro tank is critical and especially the red boro o-ring!








Avril ready to rock and roll! Boom!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

The four favourites at the moment are all operational and the flavour on all of them is out of this world!

DNA's all the way! Spade/Skyfall and then 2 x SolarStorm/Dvarw DL and the BB/Flow

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Day 2 PitStop.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sunday PitStop about to happen!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

All clean after a good soaking in warm water... time to dry them out now... and rewicking later! All the mods are fully charged and waiting for their atties!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Chicken Dinner Dvarw (and the other Dvarw's as well) love Titanium Fibre Cotton inside!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RayDeny

So Raymond, what was your Friday night like, did you hit the town, maybe bar hop? 

Nope, my Friday night is filled with pit stopping my vape gear.

Man, where was I when this happened?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

The REO Woodvil came out of the display cabinet for some coconut oil love. I think it may be time to fire up the Woodvil with one of the new RDA's.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Stagevape Venus RDA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

RayDeny said:


> So Raymond, what was your Friday night like, did you hit the town, maybe bar hop?
> 
> Nope, my Friday night is filled with pit stopping my vape gear.
> 
> Man, where was I when this happened?
> 
> View attachment 140793


Bud, being home on a Friday night with your kids and relaxing, watching the same Disney movie the 100th time. There is no party, club or event that even gets minutely close to that. And nothing wrong with doing pit stop during Elsa's Do you want to build a snowman routine

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## RainstormZA

SmokeyJoe said:


> Bud, being home on a Friday night with your kids and relaxing, watching the same Disney movie the 100th time. There is no party, club or event that even gets minutely close to that. And nothing wrong with doing pit stop during Elsa's Do you want to build a snowman routine


Let it gooooooooo !

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's time for a major Pit Stop ahead of the weekend! Boom!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Pit Stop in progress... 3 x Dvarw DL's and a Skyfall RDA soaking in warm water... mods all charged up and waiting!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Only one mod operational...  All the others are being PitStopped!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## jm10

Rob Fisher said:


> Only one mod operational...  All the others are being PitStopped!
> View attachment 146322



Oh noooooose, what will you ever do @Rob Fisher


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Time to wick up two Dvarw's for Out and About din dins tonight!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos

Rewick time....

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> View attachment 146372
> 
> Rewick time....



You need more RTA's and less RDA's @Christos!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jm10

Christos said:


> View attachment 146372
> 
> Rewick time....



So your retired to now @Christos 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> You need more RTA's and less RDA's @Christos!


Both skylines are in the shelf rewicked and fresh coils waiting for me to juice them up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> View attachment 146372
> 
> Rewick time....



The lineup looks awesome @Christos. 
Do you use the same wick material in all of them?


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> The lineup looks awesome @Christos.
> Do you use the same wick material in all of them?


Yes I have started using a single cotton because using different cottons has thrown my "wicking" skills out.

CBV2 is quite thick and royal wicks is thin and can be compressed.

I have had spitback issues from too tight wicks recently and discovered it's because I wick the same way with different cottons and have thus resolved to use TFC only.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> Yes I have started using a single cotton because using different cottons has thrown my "wicking" skills out.
> 
> CBV2 is quite thick and royal wicks is thin and can be compressed.
> 
> I have had spitback issues from too tight wicks recently and discovered it's because I wick the same way with different cottons and have thus resolved to use TFC only.



Funny you should say that about the Royal Wicks being thin
In the Dvarw, when using a 2.5 mm ID coil, one needs to pack it quite toght to get enough to cover the juice holes. I have on one or two occasions had a slight leak and then i have to pack it tighter.

Is TFC a bit thicker?


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Funny you should say that about the Royal Wicks being thin
> In the Dvarw, when using a 2.5 mm ID coil, one needs to pack it quite toght to get enough to cover the juice holes. I have on one or two occasions had a slight leak and then i have to pack it tighter.
> 
> Is TFC a bit thicker?


The TFC feels more solid than royal wicks but it's compressed and manipulated just as easy and it's super absorbent.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> The TFC feels more solid than royal wicks but it's compressed and manipulated just as easy and it's super absorbent.



Embarrassed to admit i still need to try TFC
Thanks for the pointers @Christos !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Embarrassed to admit i still need to try TFC
> Thanks for the pointers @Christos !


Please don't be worried. I have just started trying juices I got from vapecon this week

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

SolarStorm PitStop... Some coconut Oil and attention!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Willyza

WoW it really makes the mod look good

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

SolarStorm, CLZ X and Dvarw DL PitStop.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Pit Stopping two DVarw's in anticipation of the Dani Mods coming from the UK!



All wicked up and fill with Red Pill... now just waiting for DHL to arrive!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Give it horns @Rob Fisher !!
My Dvarw is rocking today - purring so nicely - and delivering a solid and good flavoured vape!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Most of the Dvarw's are soaking in warm water... the mods are charged and awaiting the freshly built and wicked Dvarw's!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Time to rewick a few Dvarw's!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stab Wood Solar Storms getting some coconut oil love!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Cleaning time for two of the Dvarw's!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

This weekend is the @Sir Vape birthday bash so it's time to bring out the Golden Dvarw's and get them ready for the weekend! Along with the new Ivory Solar Storm and the Teal workhorse... Titanium Fiber Cotton "Elite" for wicking and a fresh bottle of Red Pill! Let the weekend festivities begin!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Let's do some squonking today!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Pit Stop after a busy weekend away in the Midlands!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Heading to JHB tomorrow so it's Pit Stop time for the Dvarw's!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RayDeny

Not a major pit stop but a quick MTL setup in the skyline. 30g kan parallel around a 2.5mm.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

That's awesome @RayDeny
30g is very thin!
How many wraps and what resistance if I may I ask?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

Rob Fisher said:


> Heading to JHB tomorrow so it's Pit Stop time for the Dvarw's!
> View attachment 152573


That R2D2 mug is too cool

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RayDeny

Silver said:


> That's awesome @RayDeny
> 30g is very thin!
> How many wraps and what resistance if I may I ask?



7 wrap parallel came out at a 1 ohm on the nose @Silver

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Right, it's time for some new 2.5mm Ni80 Nano Aliens for the Dvarw DL's!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Nice @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> Right, it's time for some new 2.5mm Ni80 Nano Aliens for the Dvarw DL's!
> View attachment 154568
> View attachment 154569
> View attachment 154570
> View attachment 154571
> View attachment 154572
> View attachment 154573
> View attachment 154574
> View attachment 154575
> View attachment 154576



I still think the engraved dwarv belongs on the ivory CLZ. Just saying ☆

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> Heading to JHB tomorrow so it's Pit Stop time for the Dvarw's!
> View attachment 152573


Bliksem!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Resistance said:


> I still think the engraved dwarv belongs on the ivory CLZ. Just saying ☆



Roger that @Resistance! I will take it it out the display cabinet!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ash

I decided to spend all day yesterday preparing my RTA's & RDA's for 2019

Major PIT STOP, All with new coils and new wick, just ready for Juice.




2019 I am ready for you

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Bringing the BB out of retirement
















Very nice flavourful vape at 25w on 0.66 ohm MTL kanthal

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Time to inspect the coils closely... looks like it's time to replace two or maybe three coils... a little longer under the fan and they will be completely dry and ready for wicks!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yes three coils needed replacing! Out with the old and in with the good and clean and fresh! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher that looks awesome
How do you know when its time to change the coil? Is it how it looks or how it tastes?
How long would you estimate those coils ar lasting before being changed?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher that looks awesome
> How do you know when its time to change the coil? Is it how it looks or how it tastes?
> How long would you estimate those coils ar lasting before being changed?



I do start to feel a slight degradation in taste and I can see the surface is no longer blue and is more of a rusty colour. I have no doubt I could get more usage out of them but the best flavour possible is always my goal... unfortunately (or fortunately) I know Red Pill so well now that I know exactly what the perfect setup is for it. I don't think it's going to be possible for me to get a more perfect setup for Red Pill than an alien coil from @RiaanRed, Mavaton cotton in a Dvarw DL on a regulated mod.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Rob Fisher 
Thats classic

I love it how you know that juice so well
Makes for such a good reference so yknow when its dialled in just right

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Pit Stop for the Stratum Time Edition! The Brasso had to come out and a bit of elbow grease and Boom!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

When did you get this @Rob Fisher ?

Dont recall it -
Unless its new

Looks very nice


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> When did you get this @Rob Fisher ?
> 
> Dont recall it -
> Unless its new
> 
> Looks very nice



It's been in the family a long time Hi Ho @Silver! I don't use it much because the brass tarnishes and I don't smaak that! But I am too attached to it to flog it. It's one of my never gonna sell mods!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Paul33

Lazy Sunday rewicking the goon.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yes, it's that time again! No freshly wicked Dvarw's standing by so time to crack open the new bottle of Mavaton X and wick up all the clean Dvarw's! Hot cup of coffee ready! Let's do this!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Done!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Four in 30 minutes - that's great going @Rob Fisher !
Pitstopping multiple tanks for the win

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I just love a MAJOR Pit Stop!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Paul33

Rob Fisher said:


> Right, it's time for some new 2.5mm Ni80 Nano Aliens for the Dvarw DL's!
> View attachment 154568
> View attachment 154569
> View attachment 154570
> View attachment 154571
> View attachment 154572
> View attachment 154573
> View attachment 154574
> View attachment 154575
> View attachment 154576


So these nano aliens fit nicely in the Exocet @Rob Fisher?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Paul33 said:


> So these nano aliens fit nicely in the Exocet @Rob Fisher?



100% @Paul33! I actually first got them for the Exocet's and Flow's!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Rob Fisher said:


> 100% @Paul33! I actually first got them for the Exocet's and Flow's!


They look awesome and the ohms are bang on where I want to be with an alien coil to boot. Bonus. 

I had a bubble wrap alien in for a while but they about 0.28 or so which is a bit low and then I tried some fused clapton thingy but that was kak cause fused Clapton’s are kak imho. 

Where did you get them from?


----------



## Paul33

Paul33 said:


> They look awesome and the ohms are bang on where I want to be with an alien coil to boot. Bonus.
> 
> I had a bubble wrap alien in for a while but they about 0.28 or so which is a bit low and then I tried some fused clapton thingy but that was kak cause fused Clapton’s are kak imho.
> 
> Where did you get them from?


I only ask cause if I google his nano aliens I only find 3mm and not 2.5mm


----------



## Rob Fisher

Paul33 said:


> They look awesome and the ohms are bang on where I want to be with an alien coil to boot. Bonus.
> 
> I had a bubble wrap alien in for a while but they about 0.28 or so which is a bit low and then I tried some fused clapton thingy but that was kak cause fused Clapton’s are kak imho.
> 
> Where did you get them from?



Agreed the 0.4Ω mark is pretty much spot on for me. I ordered a large quantity direct from @RiaanRed a while ago and I think he only supplies shops now. Not sure if he has any vendors stocking in Durbs... but I will check which vendors he stocks...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rewick time! Half with Mavaton X and half with Titanium Fiber Cotton Elite!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Some love and coconut oil for the Stab Wood Solar Storms!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Rewick time! Half with Mavaton X and half with Titanium Fiber Cotton Elite!
> View attachment 156608
> View attachment 156609



@Rob Fisher let us know if you can taste much of a difference between the Mavaton X and the TFC Elite

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher let us know if you can taste much of a difference between the Mavaton X and the TFC Elite



I can Hi Ho @Silver! The Mavaton X has a noticeable edge for me... it's a boggler because when I first saw it I thought OMG it's funky... and it's hard to work with... but it is a special wicking material!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Time to shine the battery caps of the SolarStorms! I wonder if a very clean and shiny cap makes a difference?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Interesting @Rob Fisher 

Im sure if its part of the electrical circuit then cleaner is better

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sunday afternoon Dvarw Pit Stop! All with clean wicks ready for the juice to be added as needed! Mavaton X leftovers!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

That leftover Mavaton looks like Candy Floss!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Silver said:


> That leftover Mavaton looks like Candy Floss!


Grin , I thought at first glance something's burning !

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Golden Lion Dvarw build! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Ooh you support the Golden Lions, now it make sense

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Weekend Dvarw's heading for a PitStop!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Major Dvarw DL Pitstop on the go... awaiting delivery of the glass tanks that I'm hoping will arrive tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher , did you ever do a video of how you wick the Dvarw?
Can't recall

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bulldog

Thought I would answer @Silver I think he has fallen asleep in that new chair

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Bulldog !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's TFC rewick time for the Dvarw's!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

All wicked and ready for juice! Bazinga!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Thats a serious production line not a pitstop @Rob Fisher 
Hehe

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Two new Aliens for two Dvarw's today!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Two new Aliens for two Dvarw's today!
> View attachment 160335
> View attachment 160336
> View attachment 160337



@Rob Fisher , there's quite a large gap in the wicking situation on the dvarw on the right in the bottom picture. Surely that will leak?

PS - lovely coils!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , there's quite a large gap in the wicking situation on the dvarw on the right in the bottom picture. Surely that will leak?
> 
> PS - lovely coils!



When I prime the wick the gap closes... and I make sure the tails covers the hole.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's time for two of the Dvarw's to get new coils! Ni80 2.5mm Aliens 3x29/38 0.4Ω

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Lovely coils @Rob Fisher !
Would love to try one of those. Are they special order or can one get them from one of the retailers?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Lovely coils @Rob Fisher !
> Would love to try one of those. Are they special order or can one get them from one of the retailers?



Yes Riaan only sells through retailers these days... But can be hard to find because they sell out fast.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sunday Full Dvarw Pitsop!

Tanks cleaned and coils dry burned clean... Mmmm one coil needs replacing!




Ahhhh... much more better! 




A little tip for seating the chimney with that very sensitive o-ring... place it straight (after lubing it) and then bring a flat tin down sharply and it will seat straight. When using your fingers sometimes the pressure is more on one side and it doesn't seat perfectly and it buggers up the o-ring.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Rob Fisher 
Good tip about the flat tin on top of the chimney!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Juan_G

Public Holiday = Pitstop day!






Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Major Dvarw Pit Stop! All Dvarw's wicked and ready for juice! We are ready for the week ahead! Two coil changes and all with Mavaton X wick! We are going to have a good week!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

9 Dvarws stacked up 
Marvellous site @Rob Fisher !!!

Wishing you a good week

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dvarw DL Pit Stop! 6 x Dvarws ready for juice!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The three new Dvarw DL's got new 2.5mm Ni80 Aliens!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Asterix

Rob Fisher said:


> The three new Dvarw DL's got new 2.5mm Ni80 Aliens!
> View attachment 162709


I’m sure you could coil and wick Dwarws blindfolded Rob!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Asterix said:


> I’m sure you could coil and wick Dwarws blindfolded Rob!



I sure can!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RayDeny

Some hotel room pit stop for this evening.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Nothing like a great hotel room pitstop @RayDeny 
enjoy the evening


----------



## RayDeny

Thanks 


Silver said:


> Nothing like a great hotel room pitstop @RayDeny
> enjoy the evening



Thanks @Silver , I should really learn how to travel lighter.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

RayDeny said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> Thanks @Silver , I should really learn how to travel lighter.



I know the feeling, lol
It's just so difficult when packing to leave certain things behind... just in case...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dvarw Coil check... it looks like 2 or 3 coils need to be changed!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Six Dvarw DL's with new coils, new wicks and two of which are now filled with Red Pill and ready to rock!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Time to prepare a weeks worth of Dvarw's in preparation for the trip to Hall of Vape in Stuttgart next week! I won't have time to clean, build and wick when I'm there...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

That's remarkable @Rob Fisher 
I wish I could get a whole wack of tanks like the Dvarw pitstopped for me each week.
Just collect the new ones and hand in the old ones...
hehe

tankpitstop.com

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Three Dvarw's needed new coils!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dvarw DL's going with to Stuttgart all ready coiled and wicked and ready for juice!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Thats great
Is that two per day @Rob Fisher ?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Thats great
> Is that two per day @Rob Fisher ?



More like one and a bit a day. I use one most of the day and then switch depending on how much I vaped or if the vape isn't perfect.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Time to Pitstop the Dvarw's that did duty in Stuttgart!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

And @Rob Fisher - i meant to ask - how did the Dvarws treat you in Stuttgart?
Did you have to rewick often?
Any failures or coils that bombed out?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> And @Rob Fisher - i meant to ask - how did the Dvarws treat you in Stuttgart?
> Did you have to rewick often?
> Any failures or coils that bombed out?



Nope, they performed like a dream! I build a whole heap and just added juice to new ones each day!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope, they performed like a dream! I build a whole heap and just added juice to new ones each day!


That’s the way to go!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Finally, all the Dvarw's are rewicked and only one needed a new coil!


Ready for juice! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tanks for Pit Stop today! Coil check and rewick!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Time to rewick my Tripod RTA with TFC Elite! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

There is going to be a lot of cotton used today!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz

Pistopped and ready for the 18!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

nice @Jengz 

What's the 18?

Is that something happening this weekend?


----------



## Jengz

Silver said:


> nice @Jengz
> 
> What's the 18?
> 
> Is that something happening this weekend?


Hahaha it's the round of golf we are playing in an hour, rest assured I'm wearing 3 underpants and 4 pairs of socks

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver

Jengz said:


> Hahaha it's the round of golf we are playing in an hour, rest assured I'm wearing 3 underpants and 4 pairs of socks



Ah ok, lol
Still pitch dark outside at the moment
I assume you playing Killarney or somewhere around here?

Enjoy!!


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz

Silver said:


> Ah ok, lol
> Still pitch dark outside at the moment
> I assume you playing Killarney or somewhere around here?
> 
> Enjoy!!


Played at Germiston! It was insane

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Awesome @Jengz !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Weekend Tanks - Cleaning and Pitstop time!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

I must say I find my Pitstopping relaxing...




TFC is still a great wicking material and very easy to use! PG and Earbud to lubricate all the O-Rings!




Four days of Dvarw's ready for Juice!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dvarw's clean... overnight drying and then tomorrow is wick up time!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CaliGuy

Rob Fisher said:


> Dvarw's clean... overnight drying and then tomorrow is wick up time!
> View attachment 172285



Rob have you ever thought of getting yourself a small air compressor to help dry of your tanks quicker? 

I have a small hobbits airbrush compressor on my vape desk, they are not all that noisy and a big help with pit stops. I have this one that I bought at a Chamberlains hardware store as I spend a lot of time working with a airbrush.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

CaliGuy said:


> Rob have you ever thought of getting yourself a small air compressor to help dry of your tanks quicker?
> 
> I have a small hobbits airbrush compressor on my vape desk, they are not all that noisy and a big help with pit stops. I have this one that I bought at a Chamberlains hardware store as I spend a lot of time working with a airbrush.
> 
> View attachment 172290



@CaliGuy I never thought of that... will check out a hobby shop for a smallish that I can pop on my desk!

Because I have so many Dvarw's it's not that much of an issue because they sit on the desk (with an overhead fan) and they are bone dry after an overnight session. But I do like the idea of a small compressor! Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaliGuy

@Rob Fisher yeah check it out. It’s a nice tool to have around the house.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Juan_G

Pit stop Sunday!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## CaliGuy

@Juan_G How’s the Kennedy RDA - Flavour & Airflow? Versus say the Goons.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Juan_G

CaliGuy said:


> @Juan_G How’s the Kennedy RDA - Flavour & Airflow? Versus say the Goons.


The Goon 22 will always be my favorite rda but the Kennedy is special on its own, flavor - especially desserts works great and the airflow is very smooth. Would definitely recommend the Kennedy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaliGuy

Juan_G said:


> The Goon 22 will always be my favorite rda but the Kennedy is special on its own, flavor - especially desserts works great and the airflow is very smooth. Would definitely recommend the Kennedy!



I have a OG 22mm Goon Inbound, should be here next week.

Like the look and bottom airflow of the Kennedy, may very well get one down the line. See Kennedy have the Ruby 21 Kit if I do decide to go authentic or possiable look into a Clone. 

First going to play around with my 22mm Mech and Goon to see how I like it.

Thanks for the feedback, looking forward to my Goon even more now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Juan_G

I use my Goon and Furyan every night, you will definitely like it!

The Ruby 21 looks so awesome! The bottom airflow with the airflow pipes directly underneath the coils makes for tons of flavor. I have the clone and it works just perfectly.

Enjoy the Goon and let me know what you think of it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 172859
> View attachment 172860
> View attachment 172861
> View attachment 172862



@Rob Fisher - i cant wait for VapeCon - I am going to watch you pitstop the Dvarw !
hehe


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher - i cant wait for VapeCon - I am going to watch you pitstop the Dvarw !
> hehe



That will be a pleasure Hi Ho @Silver! Buy me a beer and it's on like Donkey Kong!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I know some people are not fans of pitstopping but I really get a kick out of checking the coils (and replacing them when necessary), cleaning them and rewicking... added to that having vaped the same juice for so long I am so tuned to the perfect flavour that anything slightly wrong I can notice...

Dry burn and clean done... one coil replaced and tanks cleaned for overnight drying. Rewick tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Small pit stop... two DVarw's to wick up!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Work baby pitstop

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tomorrow is Major Pit Stop day! There are a few Dvarw DL's, some Tripods, a Skyline, and an Impi to check coils and rewick! Since getting these Fiskars scissors I'm even more excited to do a Pit Stop... the scissors are an absolute dream!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Come on Dad! Hurry up and rewick these Dvarw's so we can play!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dvarw DL's all clean and drying ready for fresh wick! As is the Boro Tank with Haku Xeta!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Battery Cap cleaning time!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoboVA

Juan_G said:


> Pit stop Sunday!
> View attachment 172667


nice job bro


----------



## Rob Fisher

Monday Dvarw DL Pit Stop complete! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance

The wraps were still ok but the isolator rings were fried.





Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Major Dvarw DL PitStop now that I'm back from holiday! I took 9 Dvarw DL's with me and only had to do one PitStop on the Boat to give me a fresh Dvarw DL each day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

PitStop with a new Dvarw DL, new Alien Coil from @RiaanRed, fresh bottle of Red Pill and new tin of Cloud 9 Cotton!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Lubing the Dvarw O-Rings is important!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dvarw PitStop Day!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dvarw and Flow V2 PitStop!


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 172859
> View attachment 172860
> View attachment 172861
> View attachment 172862


This might be a silly question, do you put every part of a specific ATTY back on that same ATTY?


----------



## Resistance

Resistance said:


> This might be a silly question, do you put every part of a specific ATTY back on that same ATTY?


Because sometimes you have them lined up nicely and sometimes they looks bunched.


----------



## Resistance

The gold and media blasted ones is kind'a hard to misplace.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Resistance said:


> This might be a silly question, do you put every part of a specific ATTY back on that same ATTY?



I used to but not anymore. All parts get washed and then it’s a lucky dip. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

New Aliens for four of the Dvarw's!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Rob Fisher said:


> New Aliens for four of the Dvarw's!
> View attachment 185441
> View attachment 185442
> View attachment 185443
> View attachment 185444
> View attachment 185445


Goldilocks and the 7 dvarws ? , no , wait got my fairytales mixed up here ... looking good @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## klipdrifter

Rob Fisher said:


> New Aliens for four of the Dvarw's!
> View attachment 185441
> View attachment 185442
> View attachment 185443
> View attachment 185444
> View attachment 185445


Hi @Rob Fisher 

Give me some tips how to get the coil leads to stick when tightening them on the Dvarw... This is one of the major things holding me back on the Dvarws 

I know it probably sounds ridiculous but I just can't seem to get used to the "old" method. That is what I like about the Skyline etc. They all have holes forcing the leads to stay in place when tightened.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

klipdrifter said:


> Hi @Rob Fisher
> 
> Give me some tips how to get the coil leads to stick when tightening them on the Dvarw... This is one of the major things holding me back on the Dvarws
> 
> I know it probably sounds ridiculous but I just can't seem to get used to the "old" method. That is what I like about the Skyline etc. They all have holes forcing the leads to stay in place when tightened.



@klipdrifter I understand where you are coming from because it was my biggest bugbear when I got my first Dvarw... all I do is secure the legs gently and then I force my fingernail against the post holding the coil leg and tighten. I can now do it in my sleep!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## klipdrifter

Rob Fisher said:


> @klipdrifter I understand where you are coming from because it was my biggest bugbear when I got my first Dvarw... all I do is secure the legs gently and then I force my fingernail against the post holding the coil leg and tighten. I can now do it in my sleep!
> View attachment 185544


Thanks Rob

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Some coil changes for some and wick for all!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Bazinga! Done for the week!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> Bazinga! Done for the week!
> View attachment 186019
> View attachment 186020
> View attachment 186021
> View attachment 186022
> View attachment 186023


The 12-Dvarws of Christmas.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Rob Fisher said:


> Some coil changes for some and wick for all!
> View attachment 185966


Rob , that black Dvarw of yours ... I want to need to have one

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

ARYANTO said:


> Rob , that black Dvarw of yours ... I want to need to have one



Sadly it was a once-off and they all sold out. 

To get one now you would need to ship a Dvarw to Germany for the DLC finish.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> Rob , that black Dvarw of yours ... I want to need to have one

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sunday PitStop!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dvarw Deep Clean and annual service! And new coils!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33

Mini wicking session. 

I know it’s an oldie but this serpent elevate is starting to impress. I grabbed one the other day and it’s really lekker. 

the Exocet is obviously just always great.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Second batch busy drying







Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Hazard

All set for the week. Sunday afternoon relaxation.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's Dvarw DL build day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Paul33

So far I’m liking these Nano Alien guys in the Exocet.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Paul33

Second nano alien went into the gear. It’s like drinking the juice there’s so much flavour.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

What wicking material are you using?


Paul33 said:


> Second nano alien went into the gear. It’s like drinking the juice there’s so much flavour.
> 
> View attachment 190949


----------



## Paul33

Resistance said:


> What wicking material are you using?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sunday afternoon clean up... VapeSnail, Integra and 5 Dvarw DL's!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## RayDeny

Some Sunday polishing.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## CJB85

Paul33 said:


> Mini wicking session.
> 
> I know it’s an oldie but this serpent elevate is starting to impress. I grabbed one the other day and it’s really lekker.
> 
> the Exocet is obviously just always great.
> 
> View attachment 189735


I got my wife a Serpent Elevate as her first "very own" atty. She liked the way it looked, so got it despite various warnings about dry hits etc etc and I am equally impressed. She liked it so much on her Gen, that she made me get her a second one for her Swag 2. She prefers a narrower drip tip, so she has a Fuji Style 510 on each and the flavour is always sharp and intense. The only issue I have had with it, is the cotton would shift a little in the channels when screwing the base to the tank, then a little hole opens up and you suck hot liquid into your mouth.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Blotto day at work , re coiled and re wicked ... this RTA's are winners .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dvarw Pitstop!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dvarw DL cleaning time... and it looks like 3 coil changes as well!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Time for some new coils... mostly Aliens and a couple of Fused Clapton's.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Rob Fisher said:


> Sunday afternoon clean up... VapeSnail, Integra and 5 Dvarw DL's!
> View attachment 191173


Ja, That was before T/P became white gold ...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

The test is over! The 0.4 Alien gives a way better flavour than a 0.4 Fused Clapton!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dvarw DL pitstop! All Dvarw's ready to rock and roll!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dvarw Rewick time!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> Dvarw Rewick time!
> View attachment 196034



I see the new Dvarws got a plastic type bell cap over the coils. Does it affect taste in any way?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Resistance said:


> I see the new Dvarws got a plastic type bell cap over the coils. Does it affect taste in any way?



No it doesn't affect the taste... it's made from Peek and just makes it easier to handle and doesn't get as tight as the metal one when trying to remove it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dvarw Wicking time!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

Rob Fisher said:


> Dvarw Wicking time!
> View attachment 197204


I need to try one of these one day

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

GX cleaning time!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hazard

Copper Tubes. Gotta love them when they Sparkle and when they petina

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Coil inspection and rewicking time!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Stew

LOL. All the ports and coils aren't lined up symmetrically.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Christos

Monthly maintenance.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Stew

Nice and neatly laid out. LOL. @Rob Fisher.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> Monthly maintenance.
> View attachment 202438



oh my word @Christos 
Just looking at that makes me nervous!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> oh my word @Christos
> Just looking at that makes me nervous!


Just a clean of all the threads for any carbon buildup and a check there isn’t any liquid on the boards and also a buff of the buttons as dirt makes them stick after about 2 months of daily use. 
Looks more complicated that it is

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dvarw FL rewicking! DL FL x 2, MTL 24 and MTL 22 looking on!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Paul33

Exocet got some love

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Paul33 said:


> Exocet got some love
> 
> View attachment 203630


Getting alien coil in there requires skill... fantastic!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Stew

@Rob Fisher, looks super. Just asking, anything special about the cotton. Is it better than the rest - much the same as ?????

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stew

Paul33 said:


> Exocet got some love
> 
> View attachment 203630


Love it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stew said:


> @Rob Fisher, looks super. Just asking, anything special about the cotton. Is it better than the rest - much the same as ?????



Hi @Stew! It is the best cotton on the planet. The wastage is quite high because the cotton isn't uniform and perfect like TFC which is also top cotton. But Mavaton X is supreme. Unfortunately, it's not available in SA because it's a little pricey compared to other kinds of cotton... but it's such a small part of the whole vaping set up it's so worth it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Stew

Thanks @Rob Fisher. Everything looks lovely.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

incredible_hullk said:


> Getting alien coil in there requires skill... fantastic!


Getting a bigger alien in there required my 9 year old to hold the mod while twisting and twerking that bastard in there.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 204051
> View attachment 204052


I think we need to change the criteria for you as this seems like a 'minor' pitstop

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> I think we need to change the criteria for you as this seems like a 'minor' pitstop



Out of picture there were one or two more Dvarw's being done as well! 

Whenever I post pics of the full collection on FB the natives lose their minds!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Out of picture there were one or two more Dvarw's being done as well!
> 
> Whenever I post pics of the full collection on FB the natives lose their minds!


Still King!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## charln

Reloading the Reloads... I’m not looking forward to sorting the small mountain of o-rings

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9 | Funny 3


----------



## Stew

charln said:


> Reloading the Reloads... I’m not looking forward to sorting the small mountain of o-rings
> View attachment 204357


Are you a service agent doing this for customers? I can't believe one person can have so much kit. LOL.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Paul33

charln said:


> Reloading the Reloads... I’m not looking forward to sorting the small mountain of o-rings
> View attachment 204357


So do you like the reload or still deciding?

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Silver

charln said:


> Reloading the Reloads... I’m not looking forward to sorting the small mountain of o-rings
> View attachment 204357



my word @charin
What a sight

I count 12 reloads

How many do you use at once if I may ask?
What juices do you put in them? All the same juice or different juices in each?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## charln

Stew said:


> Are you a service agent doing this for customers? I can't believe one person can have so much kit. LOL.


Hahaha Stew

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## charln

Paul33 said:


> So do you like the reload or still deciding?


I think it’s fair to say I prefer the Reload. At this stage I don’t have much choice

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## charln

Silver said:


> my word @charin
> What a sight
> 
> I count 12 reloads
> 
> How many do you use at once if I may ask?
> What juices do you put in them? All the same juice or different juices in each?


Yup Silver. My wife and I both vape, we each use 2 tanks at a time, one fruity and one dessert, so that’s 4 tanks in rotation at any time. With 12 tanks it means we can have 3 ‘fresh’ sets per week, assuming I rewick once a week. But oh boy the weekly rewick is a mission! 
Someone needs to offer a collect, rewick, and deliver service... how’s that for a flippen good plan

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Rob Fisher said:


> Unfortunately, it's not available in SA because it's a little pricey compared to other kinds of cotton... but it's such a small part of the whole vaping set up it's so worth it.



Is my maths wrong?

Does it actually cost R 34 781.00 per Kg?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Is my maths wrong?
> 
> Does it actually cost R 34 781.00 per Kg?



Never looked at it this way but yes your maths looks right!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

charln said:


> Yup Silver. My wife and I both vape, we each use 2 tanks at a time, one fruity and one dessert, so that’s 4 tanks in rotation at any time. With 12 tanks it means we can have 3 ‘fresh’ sets per week, assuming I rewick once a week. But oh boy the weekly rewick is a mission!
> Someone needs to offer a collect, rewick, and deliver service... how’s that for a flippen good plan



amazing
Thanks for sharing that. 
Yes I agree a wick and return service would be a great thing. 

I like my vaping equipment but have become used to the setups that work well for me so all the tinkering and pit stopping is becoming a chore instead of something very interesting. 

That said the vape is still so good on the rebuildables that it’s worth it for me to spend a few minutes each time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Ruwaid

charln said:


> Yup Silver. My wife and I both vape, we each use 2 tanks at a time, one fruity and one dessert, so that’s 4 tanks in rotation at any time. With 12 tanks it means we can have 3 ‘fresh’ sets per week, assuming I rewick once a week. But oh boy the weekly rewick is a mission!
> Someone needs to offer a collect, rewick, and deliver service... how’s that for a flippen good plan


@charln you probably have mastered the reload wicking by now!! Each time I rewick my only reload I fret lol...its like my Eleanor of vaping! I either mess it up or its beyond amazing in my world!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## charln

Silver said:


> amazing
> Thanks for sharing that.
> Yes I agree a wick and return service would be a great thing.
> 
> I like my vaping equipment but have become used to the setups that work well for me so all the tinkering and pit stopping is becoming a chore instead of something very interesting.
> 
> That said the vape is still so good on the rebuildables that it’s worth it for me to spend a few minutes each time.


Ja Silver I also enjoy the tinkering, but in small doses  It was such a mission rewicking multiple different tanks, each with its own nuances and tricks, I just find it easier and quicker when they’re all the same. It still takes me about 3 hours per pitstop though! Without OCD it could probably be done in about 1 hour

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## charln

Ruwaid said:


> @charln you probably have mastered the reload wicking by now!! Each time I rewick my only reload I fret lol...its like my Eleanor of vaping! I either mess it up or its beyond amazing in my world!


LOL Ruwaid, I feel you, I still keep trying to get it slightly better every time, but there’s a fine line

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

charln said:


> Ja Silver I also enjoy the tinkering, but in small doses  It was such a mission rewicking multiple different tanks, each with its own nuances and tricks, I just find it easier and quicker when they’re all the same. It still takes me about 3 hours per pitstop though! Without OCD it could probably be done in about 1 hour



I hear you @charln 
Agree, it’s much easier without all the nuances
But I now understand the nuances of each of my devices, so mostly it goes quickly
These days I don’t mind rewicking but I get lazy to make new coils, so I procrastinate that
Then when I finally make a new coil it’s a marvelous surprise how much better the vape is
Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dvarw Army ready for the next week! Just add juice and go! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yes it's that time again... two coils to be changed and then all rewicked with Mavaton Reserve and Mavaton MX. Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## THE REAPER

Had my pitstop yesterday no photos sorry but wicked and vaping still have the coil in whitch is great. Just made one rookie mistake on the Brunhilde put juice in but nothing squeez the bottle nothing 3rd time lucky squeez and then the volcano errupted wrong hole lol.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes it's that time again... two coils to be changed and then all rewicked with Mavaton Reserve and Mavaton MX. Bazinga!
> View attachment 208988


Mmmm - see the Lady in Black is present as well

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Ruwaid

THE REAPER said:


> Had my pitstop yesterday no photos sorry but wicked and vaping still have the coil in whitch is great. Just made one rookie mistake on the Brunhilde put juice in but nothing squeez the bottle nothing 3rd time lucky squeez *and then the volcano errupted wrong hole* lol.


That's what she said!!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's that time again... clean Dvarw DL's drying... soon to be wicked and ready for the week!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani Maintenance time! Surgical Spirits and Ear Buds for the win!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Pitstop part 1.... come back tomorrow for some more (because its going to take a while to get all the pieces in the right place)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Day 2.... at least I don't have any leftovers (yet)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Day 2.... at least I don't have any leftovers (yet)
> 
> View attachment 211507


I'll happily take that drop off your hands as well when I come see you next week

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Paul33 said:


> I'll happily take that drop off your hands as well when I come see you next week


That one is off limits unfortunately... still my go-to RDA if all else fails...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> That one is off limits unfortunately... still my go-to RDA if all else fails...


Do I still get points for trying?

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Paul33 said:


> Do I still get points for trying?


5 points for effort

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Flave 22 Gold Deep Clean!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Minor cleanup... some will be mothballed... others won't be that lucky and will be used and abused some more...

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dvarw Army polished, cleaned and wicked ready for juice!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Decisions were made.... back in the box they go (for now)...

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dvarw Rewicking Session!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru

The washing is done. Now time to start the coiling and wicking and then I'll be good for a month!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Grand Guru said:


> The washing is done. Now time to start the coiling and wicking and then I'll be good for a month!
> View attachment 216096



I do hope you dont have any spares left over after this session! Love a good jigsaw puzzle!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dvarw Polish and Deep Clean Pitstop!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dvarw rewicking time!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> Dvarw rewicking time!
> View attachment 216764


Please polish the coils

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

MTL mods sorted for the week

Reactions: Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> MTL mods sorted for the week
> View attachment 217263



I seriously need to bring the MTL's out again... your post just gave me FOMO!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> MTL mods sorted for the week
> View attachment 217263



MTL for the win @Dela Rey Steyn 
Love the mat and I see the Taviro on the left!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

A bit of Braso and elbow grease... Furyan looking good again!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

Last Dvarw DL Pitstop of the year... these should be enough till next year! Bazinga!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## ARYANTO

DarthBranMuffin said:


> I do hope you dont have any spares left over after this session! Love a good jigsaw puzzle!


Luckily most DL DVARW'S were created equal and the ''clothes'' is interchangeable

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO

Rob Fisher said:


> Last Dvarw DL Pitstop of the year... these should be enough till next year! Bazinga!
> View attachment 218027


@Rob Fisher , my two Dvarw's send regards to their favourite black cousin there in DBN .

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

That time of the week...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

DarthBranMuffin said:


> That time of the week...
> 
> View attachment 218310



I find that time of the week therapeutic... pop on the music and off we go!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The REO's needed some love and affection and some cleaning!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Polished, cleaned and hung out to dry, wicking tomorrow...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 6


----------



## WV2021

Good looking Vape Darth.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

When I don't find an MTL vape setup I know there's some hard work is waiting for me  let the session begin!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Grand Guru said:


> When I don't find an MTL vape setup I know there's some hard work is waiting for me  let the session begin!
> View attachment 221601



Goodness gracious me.... Dibs on the shiny one!! Hahaha!

Gotta love a decent pitstop!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance

Grand Guru said:


> When I don't find an MTL vape setup I know there's some hard work is waiting for me  let the session begin!
> View attachment 221601


Oh my!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru

MTL lineup ready. Now, I have a good month of pure pleasure ahead!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Muhammedv

took some time today to do a small clean up on these babies! Huge thanks to @JulianJulian for hooking me up with the reload 26 wish you all a flavourful week!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JulianJulian

Muhammedv said:


> View attachment 221720
> View attachment 221721
> View attachment 221722
> took some time today to do a small clean up on these babies! Huge thanks to @JulianJulian for hooking me up with the reload 26 wish you all a flavourful week!


Howzit buddy! I am happy that you are enjoying it!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WV2021

Howzit all, 
Lovey to see so many tanks that is been displayed and cleaned up.Keep up the good work.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stranger

I recently watched a view vids online that actually featured Jaybo himself. Bit of a nutter so what can you expect from his mod designs. Having got my hands on an NC V2 25 I decided to do a build around what the device puts out in series mode on the lowest setting and specifically for the Dvarw clone DL FL. Now here is a thing, when you change batteries on the NC, the first hit puts out a full voltage and reads the ohms. This just about cooked the first single wire build I put in there.

So I went with a tried and tested, my version of a twisted which is Cotton Bacon comp wire 24 awg x 2. The calcs said I needed 8 wraps to get to 0.6. That is a hefty coil for the Dvarw.










Here is the wire






Wrapped and installed




Well , that worked a treat, there are times when the numbers just add up and there is no getting around them. My mod read .58 after installing the coil and bedding in the cotton. The first hit on the NC produced a bit of heat but it settled after the 2nd and 3rd. Flavour is great on zero setting which I understand to be 2.4 volts. It still boggles my mind as that is now 10 W and only just over 4 amps. No way can I get this vape from a regulated at those figures. It makes me wonder if it is in fact 2.4 volts but I have no accurate way of measuring this.
Jaybo himself said that the NC is a mod that works best on "feel". 

All I can say is that I am feeling it. My other mechs work like mechs, the NC just doesn't, it is to my mind very unique and very different to my other "pot" mod. That being the MVV II.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## AKS

Sulke tyd.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

AKS said:


> View attachment 222110
> 
> Sulke tyd.



now to hope there is no spares left after you put it all together...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## JordanEpic

Anyone got advice on removing stubborn old vape juice residues out of tanks? Got about 12 Zeus tanks with flavour that's been sitting in them for about a year

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

I clean them out, put them in a bowl with hot water, a few drops of sunlight and add some hand sanitizer in there too and let it stand for half an hour (you can overnight too). Just watch out for resin tanks and driptips, dont use sanitizer on them, they will stain white. Rinse it all off with hot water again to make sure you get all the soap and sanitizer out and stack them out still hot to air dry.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

JordanEpic said:


> Anyone got advice on removing stubborn old vape juice residues out of tanks? Got about 12 Zeus tanks with flavour that's been sitting in them for about a year



Remove (and replace) all the o-rings. Sunlight Dishwashing liquid in an Ultrasonic with hot water.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## JordanEpic

No ultrasonic for meeeeee elbow grease is what it will have to beeeeee thanks everyobe

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru

And a cotton bud while they are still wet for the stubborn stains, corners etc. Especially around the posts, inside the chimney and inside the drip tip

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger

Ok, laugh if you want, but denture cleaner tablets also work a treat. You get a little box and a tablet, put parts inside with said tablet and leave for a while. Definitely breaks down any junk. I take the o rings off. Brush with soft tooth brush, you can get disposable electric ones for about R70

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stranger said:


> Ok, laugh if you want, but denture cleaner tablets also work a treat. You get a little box and a tablet, put parts inside with said tablet and leave for a while. Definitely breaks down any junk. I take the o rings off. Brush with soft tooth brush, you can get disposable electric ones for about R70



Be careful of using denture tabs etc... it does horrible things to aluminium. Stainless steel is OK but it tooks me ages to restore a REO I made the mistake of bathing with denture tabs!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 4 | Useful 1


----------



## Stranger

Thanks for the heads up Rob

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

It's time...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dvarw Army Pit Stop! 






Done!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Stew

Hi Rob, on average, are you vaping on one device for 24 hours before it goes into the pit stop pool? It fascinates me. On average I am going on about 50ml of E-Liquid before a rewick and do it when I feel the flavour is dropping or changing a bit. But being at home most of the time, for me it's not a problem. If I go out for a day I take two devices just incase.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stew said:


> Hi Rob, on average, are you vaping on one device for 24 hours before it goes into the pit stop pool? It fascinates me. On average I am going on about 50ml of E-Liquid before a rewick and do it when I feel the flavour is dropping or changing a bit. But being at home most of the time, for me it's not a problem. If I go out for a day I take two devices just incase.



@Stew I tend to have two Dvarw's operational every day... I do around 3 to 4 refills per Dvarw (18ml to 24ml) before they go into the Pit Stop section. Having vaped one liquid on the same tank for a long time now I am very tuned into any flavour changes and at the first sign of a drop in flavour I fill a new tank!

When I travel it's normally pretty busy so having so many Dvarw's is awesome because I just fill a new one or two each day and off I go... when I get a break it's a major pitstop. The only issue is I haven't travelled for a while now and I just stare longingly at my suitcase every day!

Next month we are off for a week up the North Coast so looking forward to that!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Stew

Thanks Rob. Fascinating to see it all. LOL. I would go mad doing a batch like that.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Wicked up while watching The Devil Vaper live show... should be ok for a week or two now...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Stranger

This one was just a minor pit stop, I was pif'd some Coil master comp wire from @DarthBranMuffin . Looked for .5 and got .48. !0 wraps.

The flavour changed to being just that little bit crisper than my twisted, but the ramp up and cool down is much quicker. Smaller coil at 2.5 mm ID as opposed to the 3 MM I usually run. Really good wire to work with, holds it's shape very well.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Stew

Hi @Stranger, what gauge was it? Thanks.


----------



## Stranger

That's the 22
https://www.vapeking.co.za/coil-master-comp-wire-fe-cr-al-si-alloy-3m.html?variation_id=7595

I was looking for a large surface area which I get with my twisted wire, but you can still hear that crackling after you have stopped firing.The smaller ID fits the Dvarw clone better than 3mm ID. Definitely a better ramp up time and no crackling.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Stew

Thanks very much @Stranger.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stew

@Stranger, I thought I would mention I have gotten into a habit of releasing the fire button but still carry on drawing air for a little while after releasing the fire button. It does seem to cool the coil down a bit doing it that way.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Stranger

I hear you @Stew , but I try to build to perfection. Not that I would ever achieve it but I want to come close.

For me that is a quick ramp up, consistent power and a quick cool down. Bear in mind this is just for the ADV. The session gear is completely different. There I want instant power, instant heat, a short draw and lots of flavour. The beauty of mechs is that you can build for just that. I have a huge tri core clapton in my Blotto at the mo, instant power on the M VV II. Huge clouds and massive flavour with a very short 2 sec draw, but I can't vape that all day. The ADV needs to provide that nic fix that the stinkies used to do.

Same with juices, I diy or one shot for different setups. Passionade in the Tauren solo on the Furyan is divine but it chews juice like a Dragon eats knights. Banana custard in the Loop is also like eating a Michelin star desert but you have to have that coil and power just right to achieve that.

If I have learned one thing in my time on this forum, .............. it is OK to fail. I don't cry anymore if I have to chuck a coil and some cotton.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Major PitStop for the Dvarw's! Heading up the North Coast next week for a break and some family and friends bonding time! Baby Choo ain't gonna be happy but I may come back a few times to check on her.

Coil and O-Ring inspection!



Tools, coils and Mavaton ready!



A few get new coils! And this one got new O-Rings!




The casualties! 



Lub up the O-Rings with PG.



All done! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Some Stratum Submariner maintenance before a week away on holiday! Battery tube, positive post and 510 pin polish! Good to go with my favourite mod!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## CJB85

JordanEpic said:


> Anyone got advice on removing stubborn old vape juice residues out of tanks? Got about 12 Zeus tanks with flavour that's been sitting in them for about a year


Please give me a shout if you ever want to offload a Zeus Single...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

The day has been too long, the rest will be done tomorrow...

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Only did a tiny pit stop tonight, this week's rotation :
Ether with Panama 
Pioneer with Arabian Nights 
Siren v2 with Apple Crumble Milkshake

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

DarthBranMuffin said:


> The day has been too long, the rest will be done tomorrow...
> 
> View attachment 224630



Part 2...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Abyss PitStop!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Adephi

Quiet night at work. So I can catch up on cleaning.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru

I started a major pitstop yesterday. Halfway there!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Level 1 Pitstop... tomorrow I'll upgrade to level 2...

Reactions: Winner 8 | Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

No spares left over... thank goodness

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Monday Morning PitStop!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru

Rob Fisher said:


> Monday Morning PitStop!
> View attachment 226285
> View attachment 226286


Should we find the intruder?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Two hot blondes soaking in the tub...

Reactions: Winner 6 | Funny 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

SMRT Coil building time...

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

Time to add some Mavaton X to the Dvarw's!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

A few Dvarw's needing new coils!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Viper_SA

Did the Pulse and Molly earlier today. Nice and easy wicking for the two squonkers. Got me in the mood to do some more. I haven't really had a major pit stop since my return to vaping and of February, so it was high time. Managed to only screw up one coil in a Zeus, the rest remains intact.
So without further ado, here are my 4 Zeus RTA's that will be wicked up tomorrow evening while everyone with a social life will be out having fun

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Paul33

Viper_SA said:


> social life



I used to have one of these but then I had kids...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yes, it is that time again! Dvarw PitStop time! Six coils need replacing!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Friday Fun!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yes, it's that time again! But I can rewick a Dvarw DL in my sleep now!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Drikusw



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

It's not Friday yet, but it couldn't wait anymore...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> It's not Friday yet, but it couldn't wait anymore...
> 
> View attachment 229694


So what you gonna do tomorrow night now???

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Paul33 said:


> So what you gonna do tomorrow night now???



Wick 'em!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Wick 'em!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 229696



And then I dirty them up all over again... wash, rinse, wick, vape, repeat...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Grand Guru

It was long overdue. Cleaning done ✔

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Did way too much juice testing this week so the Sunday PitStop was a dozen DVarw's!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Stranger

I watched all the EPL football

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger

Courtesy of @TonySC I got my hands on an aromamiser supreme 25 mm. Now if I said to my mates that I was tinkering with an aromamiser, they would immediately think that I have been feeling up the perfume makers daughter, but that just goes to show the caliber of mates that I have.

Since I broke my Pro tank 4 I have been wanting a "big" tank. As I spend some time looking at reviews of the older stuff I knew this tank would suit. So when it came up I grabbed it. Big tank indeed, even on the NCV2 it still looks big. Huge 7mm tank sitting on top of an RDTA type set up. I like the idea of the push in deck and what got me going was the chance to do a vertical build on the Velocity-style deck.

2 coils needed, I went with Coil master 22 awg wire, at ten wraps would give me 0.6/2 = 0.3. Sounds just about right. My little ohm meter confirmed this with the first coil. Fitting the coils was a breeze. Wicking , errm not so much. It takes a little finagling (here we go again, you did what! to the perfumers daughter?) to get the cotton at the bottom just right. Here you have to thin out your cotton before you feed it through and judge the thick bit for the centre of the coil. Then get the cotton sitting on top of the wicking juice ports. A little strumming and pulsing and those coils are like a boss. As usual I broke in the cotton by gently dripping on the nice fluffy cotton poking out of the top of the coils.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7 | Informative 1


----------



## Stranger

So how does it vape, you may ask, well just like the perfumers daughter it does a lot of things very well. I like the juice control, wide open and I can see one big bubble when you open it after refilling. About half way gives me good bubbles and no dry hits. The airflow is really good, lots of options here from a tight RDL to full DTL. I am running one dot turned on the noisy. Plenty of flavour, vapour cloud very good and not too hot which I like. So just as I go the Intake dialed in, now I have another that is very satisfying indeed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru

Very interesting positioning of the coils! I'm glad you're enjoying it @Stranger

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stranger

Thanks @Grand Guru 

It is something I have wanted to have a go at for some time. I would build vertical coils for the sub ohm tank coils that I would strip some times. It's a bugger now though because I can't wait to strip it down again to see how those coils and cotton is doing. The coils are the same 22 awg Coil master wire that I use in many of my builds so I know they will clean well. Wicking is working fine, next time I have to see if I can wick with one long cotton strip and take the wick over the top of the two coils. One for me. First time that foul mouthed Aussie wicked it, he stuffed it up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stranger

Like this. I have to say much better than leaving the tails out of the top. You can just see a bit of gunking up on the top of the coil, but the wick is clean and this is after a full weekend.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Viper_SA

All of this needs rebuilding and now we're scheduled for loadshedding

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Viper_SA said:


> All of this needs rebuilding and now we're scheduled for loadshedding
> 
> View attachment 231111



Rebuilding by candle light.... so romantic!

Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Weekend Dvarw Pitstop!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Paul33

Stranger said:


> just like the perfumers daughter it does a lot of things very well.



I laughed out loud at this remark. Thanks, I needed that during load shedding.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Its time... some cleaned, some wicked, all fun!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Its time... some cleaned, some wicked, all fun!
> 
> View attachment 231856
> 
> 
> View attachment 231857


I need a drop in my life

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Paul33 said:


> I need a drop in my life



https://shop.eciginn.co.za/products/digiflavor-drop-rda?_pos=2&_sid=97f245fbe&_ss=r

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> https://shop.eciginn.co.za/products/digiflavor-drop-rda?_pos=2&_sid=97f245fbe&_ss=r


Stop it

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Paul33 said:


> Stop it



Ok, ok, better option... you can have mine... if ever you grow tired of it I shall take it back.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## THE REAPER

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Ok, ok, better option... you can have mine... if ever you grow tired of it I shall take it back.


And the Tauren beest any idees like this one lol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

THE REAPER said:


> And the Tauren beest any idees like this one lol



Ha.. haha... I walked right into that one... will stick your name on it if I ever get gatvol of it, might only be 2 days after my funeral though...

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## THE REAPER

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Ha.. haha... I walked right into that one... will stick your name on it if I ever get gatvol of it, might only be 2 days after my funeral though...


Oh yes you did lol. I have a lot of patience, just do t know if I have a lot of time though  I'll be here waiting.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stranger

Hi, is that the Holiday INN, Yes, good , can I please book a room for three ...........

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Here we go again!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Work in progress, going slow tonight

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

All done and ready for the week

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## TonySC

Stranger said:


> Like this. I have to say much better than leaving the tails out of the top. You can just see a bit of gunking up on the top of the coil, but the wick is clean and this is after a full weekend.



Great to see that you are having fun with it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stew

My little major pit stop while watching TV.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Coil building pitstop today, ran out of flatwire coils. 24G Haywire NI80 3mm 8 wraps, stocked up again

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Coil building pitstop today, ran out of flatwire coils. 24G Haywire NI80 3mm 8 wraps, stocked up again
> 
> View attachment 232601


Is this the wire in the drop?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Paul33 said:


> Is this the wire in the drop?



Yes, yes it is...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Yes, yes it is...


Cause it’s tasty as in the drop. I’m not used to wicking tight like that but it’s very nice.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Paul33 said:


> Cause it’s tasty as in the drop. I’m not used to wicking tight like that but it’s very nice.



The only wire I use in my Dual Coil builds, its basic, but it works every time! Has to be tight to make sure the cotton touches everywhere inside the coil, otherwise you get cotton collapse on them very quickly. So I dont floss the cotton, I twist/roll it. Too lightly wicked and it wont last you 2 days (especially on fruits).

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> The only wire I use in my Dual Coil builds, its basic, but it works every time! Has to be tight to make sure the cotton touches everywhere inside the coil, otherwise you get cotton collapse on them very quickly. So I dont floss the cotton, I twist/roll it. Too lightly wicked and it wont last you 2 days (especially on fruits).


And as an added bonus you don’t need 156 million watts to fire them!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## CJB85

2 x Zeus
2 x Kylin Mini V2 
2 x Serpent Elevate
1 x Blotto
1 x Aromamizer V2
1 x VLS RDA 
1 x 5s RDTA

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## CJB85

CJB85 said:


> 2 x Zeus
> 2 x Kylin Mini V2
> 2 x Serpent Elevate
> 1 x Blotto
> 1 x Aromamizer V2
> 1 x VLS RDA
> 1 x 5s RDTA
> View attachment 233220


Army at the ready!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Viper_SA

A long overdue pit stop. Started today with all the MTL RTA's.
Still a lot of other stuff to do, but Rome wasn't built in a day

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

All wick'd for the week... just add juice...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## CJB85

DarthBranMuffin said:


> All wick'd for the week... just add juice...
> 
> View attachment 234539


Did you tap (or whatever it’s called) the bottom of that case to screw in the 510’s?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

CJB85 said:


> Did you tap (or whatever it’s called) the bottom of that case to screw in the 510’s?



I did indeed, just drilled wide enough smaller holes for them to slot in to the base plank.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA

DarthBranMuffin said:


> All wick'd for the week... just add juice...
> 
> View attachment 234539



So you prime your wicks beforehand, or leave it until you fill the tank up? I tend to fill up everything and then leave for use. Thinking maybe that is not the best way to go about it, but then again I use multiple devices at any given time and like to rotate a lot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85

Viper_SA said:


> So you prime your wicks beforehand, or leave it until you fill the tank up? I tend to fill up everything and then leave for use. Thinking maybe that is not the best way to go about it, but then again I use multiple devices at any given time and like to rotate a lot.


I wick all of them up, but leave them bone dry until it is that tank’s turn in rotation.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Viper_SA

CJB85 said:


> I wick all of them up, but leave them bone dry until it is that tank’s turn in rotation.



Makes more sense and doesn't leave juice sitting in the tank and keeps things fresh. My only gripe, especially with the Pioneer is that wicking can be a real hit and miss affair. So I mainly fill them immediately to check for leaks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Viper_SA said:


> So you prime your wicks beforehand, or leave it until you fill the tank up? I tend to fill up everything and then leave for use. Thinking maybe that is not the best way to go about it, but then again I use multiple devices at any given time and like to rotate a lot.



No, leave them dry. Open up, prime and fill when I want to use it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

IF you have a lot of tanks ,, leave the cotton dry - if you prime them and leave them, you will forget with what juice you primed and end up filling them with something totally different.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Viper_SA

ARYANTO said:


> IF you have a lot of tanks ,, leave the cotton dry - if you prime them and leave them, you will forget with what juice you primed and end up filling them with something totally different.



I store all my juice in a row with the mod I front of its juice

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Pit stop waiting for the week. The DL squad

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Grand Guru

Viper_SA said:


> Pit stop waiting for the week. The DL squad
> 
> View attachment 234614


You should try the Zeus! It’s an awesome RTA

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Phase one of a major 2-day pitstop...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Phase one of a major 2-day pitstop...
> 
> View attachment 235379


Have you tried a Tauren before? You might like them.

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Phase one of a major 2-day pitstop...
> 
> View attachment 235379


I know the feeling…. 1 RTA at a time and you’ll get through the pile

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Paul33 said:


> Have you tried a Tauren before? You might like them.



what do you mean... there is only 4 of the current 7 (will be 8 by end of next week hopefully) in there right now...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Munro31

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Phase one of a major 2-day pitstop...
> 
> View attachment 235379


Shit just got real

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Grand Guru said:


> I know the feeling…. 1 RTA at a time and you’ll get through the pile



with last week's KZN mayhem they have just been piling up and did not get around to a pitstop... now I am using the bottom of the pile just to get me through until the weekend...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> what do you mean... there is only 4 of the current 7 (will be 8 by end of next week hopefully) in there right now...


Help. You need help.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Phase 2...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Phase 3... Wicked and ready to rock and roll!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Munro31

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Phase 3... Wicked and ready to rock and roll!
> 
> View attachment 235439


You have faced enormous hardship on your journey, but you have emerged victorious!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Absolute chaos, but at least it's done now

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dvarw PitStop - Coil inspection and three coils replaced!



Top cap o-rings lubed up with PG on an earbud.



Mavaton X wicked!




Mavaton leftovers.



Nine Dvarw's ready for juice when needed!

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Grand Guru

Phase 1 completed

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## vicTor

Grand Guru said:


> Phase 1 completed
> View attachment 236085



yoh

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Grand Guru said:


> Phase 1 completed
> View attachment 236085



Reminds me of a Peppa Pig Puzzle...

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

That time of the week...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## ARYANTO

One halve of the blotto army bathed and coiled -ready for action...

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## CJB85

ARYANTO said:


> View attachment 236422
> 
> One halve of the blotto army bathed and coiled -ready for action...


Love that atty stand!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Some work for the weekend...

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

And all because Mrs Chuck Norris Lungs ran out of SMRT Coils... so I decided to strip mine down too...

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Ready to go for another week...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

It always starts with just one, and an hour later all of them got new labels and wraps...

Reactions: Winner 10 | Funny 1


----------



## Viper_SA

DarthBranMuffin said:


> It always starts with just one, and an hour later all of them got new labels and wraps...
> 
> View attachment 237423



If it makes you feel any better I just spent the last 5 hours renaming bookmarks. Also categorised them all and arranged them alphabetically

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dvarw DL - Polish, Deep clean and recoil!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## SJY124

@Rob Fisher , is that still The Coil Company coils, or trying a new one?


Rob Fisher said:


> Dvarw DL - Polish, Deep clean and recoil!
> View attachment 237958
> View attachment 237959
> View attachment 237960
> View attachment 237961
> View attachment 237962
> View attachment 237963
> View attachment 237964

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

SJY124 said:


> @Rob Fisher , is that still The Coil Company coils, or trying a new one?



@SJY124 is still the Coil Company Coils but this week should see new coils arriving!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dvarw Pitstop! Ready for the coming week! Bazinga!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Grand Guru

Let the fun begin!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Grand Guru

Been looking at these for close to 2 weeks. Mission accomplished

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

TAUREN!!!

DIBS on that final bottom row!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Lightbringer

Grand Guru said:


> Been looking at these for close to 2 weeks. Mission accomplished
> 
> View attachment 240627
> View attachment 240628
> View attachment 240629
> View attachment 240626
> View attachment 240625



Can I ask your opinion on the Brunhilde tank vs the expromizer? I'm still on the look out for a MTL tank that gives me really good flavour and is idiot proof with the coiling and cotton.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruwaid

Lightbringer said:


> Can I ask your opinion on the Brunhilde tank vs the expromizer? I'm still on the look out for a MTL tank that gives me really good flavour and is idiot proof with the coiling and cotton.


@Lightbringer if I can help by chipping in as I have both, the expromizer is MY personal go to from the two but if its idiot proof you want then I would say the brunhilde. I personally find the brunhilde a little more forgiving on wicking but it indeed gives me a very dense and tasty vape especially with tobaccos and desserts. Not as smooth as the expro but good indeed.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Lightbringer said:


> Can I ask your opinion on the Brunhilde tank vs the expromizer? I'm still on the look out for a MTL tank that gives me really good flavour and is idiot proof with the coiling and cotton.


@Ruwaid is spot on!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lightbringer

DarthBranMuffin said:


> That time of the week...
> 
> View attachment 236383


Hi. I'm assuming that the rba's are for the voopoo pods, considering their proximity to them. I was on the fence the other day about getting myself some, but then I saw your pic. I decided that seeing as you had a few, that they must be decent to use.

Long story I bought some, but I see my o-rings are red and not green like yours. I got the Voopoo Pnp RBA's but what are the ones you have then? I wicked my first one today and taste wise I'm surprisingly happy with flavour, but it does give me a slight burning sensation in my throat. Think I might have used too little cotton and it is slowly burning, though I don't get a burnt taste.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Lightbringer said:


> Hi. I'm assuming that the rba's are for the voopoo pods, considering their proximity to them. I was on the fence the other day about getting myself some, but then I saw your pic. I decided that seeing as you had a few, that they must be decent to use.
> 
> Long story I bought some, but I see my o-rings are red and not green like yours. I got the Voopoo Pnp RBA's but what are the ones you have then? I wicked my first one today and taste wise I'm surprisingly happy with flavour, but it does give me a slight burning sensation in my through. Think I might have used too little cotton and it is slowly burning, though I don't get a burnt taste.



The ones my wife uses are the Wotofo SMRT coils (thus the green orings), they work perfect in the Voopoo pods. Get yourself some of those rather, they are easy to build and the flavor is pretty darn good.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Lightbringer said:


> Can I ask your opinion on the Brunhilde tank vs the expromizer? I'm still on the look out for a MTL tank that gives me really good flavour and is idiot proof with the coiling and cotton.



Hi @Lightbringer 

I have both and enjoy both daily

The Expro (I have the V4) is a beautiful tank. Smooth and silky draw. Great flavour. Wicking - you need to make it thin and not stuff the deck, so that takes a bit of trial and error. Amazing and reliable. No leaks whatsoever. The drawback is the small tank size - only 2ml

The Brunhilde is very easy to wick - make it thick and put lots of wick on the deck (so the juice coming up the steel rods easily gets to the wicks). Gorgeous fuller and more dense flavour - but that's because the action is happening right under the driptip. Love the flavour of the Brunhilde. The drawback for me is that you need to tilt the tank every now and then to get the wicks saturated. Lovely tank. It does guzzle juice so even though its more tank capacity than the Expro, it probably gets empty at the same time 

Both are good and I recommend both

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Here we go again!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Viper_SA

Pit stop in progress.... Damn I sometimes miss my Reos and Rda's. So much easier to clean and wick rda's than rta's  and there's still 5 other rta's that's not being done today  I have way too much gear, lol, but it does help cut pit stop frequencies.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 241106


You have a missing screw there mate

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Bakers Dozen of Dvarw's rewicked and ready for action!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru

Rob Fisher said:


> Bakers Dozen of Dvarw's rewicked and ready for action!
> View attachment 241161


I bet it takes you less than 30min to pit stop the whole dozen by now!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Grand Guru said:


> I bet it takes you less than 30min to pit stop the whole dozen by now!



Big time! 17 minutes I think it was!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Lightbringer

DarthBranMuffin said:


> The ones my wife uses are the Wotofo SMRT coils (thus the green orings), they work perfect in the Voopoo pods. Get yourself some of those rather, they are easy to build and the flavor is pretty darn good.


Watched a Youtube video of those. Does look easy to work with and not a pain in the butt. Only problem is I lean more towards MTL vaping and generally prefer the 0.60ohm pnp coils. The Wotofo SMRT coils look like they are for DL and the 3 options don't come close to the 0.60ohms I like. It's a great pity as they really do look like something I would be able to handle wicking wise.

Edited to fix typing error.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lightbringer

DarthBranMuffin said:


> The ones my wife uses are the Wotofo SMRT coils (thus the green orings), they work perfect in the Voopoo pods. Get yourself some of those rather, they are easy to build and the flavor is pretty darn good.


Sorry quick question. I have been reading up at these coils on the forums, and I see you said your wife uses these with 18mg nic at 50/50. How does she like these for her MTL juice, and which mesh does she use and what wattage?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33

Lightbringer said:


> Sorry quick question. I have been reading up at these coils on the forums, and I see you said your wife uses these with 18mg nic at 50/50. How does she like these for her MTL juice, and which mesh does she use and what wattage?


She doesn’t MTL. @DarthBranMuffin ’s wife is hardcore and puts us all too shame!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Lightbringer

Paul33 said:


> She doesn’t MTL. @DarthBranMuffin ’s wife is hardcore and puts us all too shame!


Bugger

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Lightbringer said:


> Sorry quick question. I have been reading up at these coils on the forums, and I see you said your wife uses these with 18mg nic at 50/50. How does she like these for her MTL juice, and which mesh does she use and what wattage?



She uses the Chill only, does not like the other two at all (and kills the other two in 3 days). The Chill lasts her 5 to 7 days each (she runs 4 devices with it in).

It works perfectly fine with the MTL juice, need a bit of daily maintenance as the "thinner" juice does tend to seep through the bottom from day 3 onwards. But no serious leaking involved.

0.2ohm at 35W it keeps up with her needs and with her juice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

DarthBranMuffin said:


> She uses the Chill only, does not like the other two at all (and kills the other two in 3 days). The Chill lasts her 5 to 7 days each (she runs 4 devices with it in).
> 
> It works perfectly fine with the MTL juice, need a bit of daily maintenance as the "thinner" juice does tend to seep through the bottom from day 3 onwards. But no serious leaking involved.
> 
> 0.2ohm at 35W it keeps up with her needs and with her juice.




Just to add, its freebase Nic she uses, not Nic Salt, I wont recommend salt at those ohms and power at all.... and be afraid, be very afraid, it kicks like a donkey on steroid laced carrots...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Stranger

Just to add, there is a Voopoo MTL pod that takes the coils as well.

https://www.vapeking.co.za/voopoo-pnp-mtl-pod-2-pack.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA

11 rta's in total that need wicking...  with 4 of them still soaking. Damn, sometimes I miss the simplicity of squonking.

Untill the pit stop is complete these two will have to do some duty

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

A batch is in for a warm soapy shower

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Viper_SA

Grand Guru said:


> A batch is in for a warm soapy shower
> 
> View attachment 241677
> View attachment 241678



Don't you ever get parts of similar attys mixed up? I always keep one atty's spares in one container, usually a drinking glass, to make sure it's that particular atty's spares.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Viper_SA said:


> Don't you ever get parts of similar attys mixed up? I always keep one atty's spares in one container, usually a drinking glass, to make sure it's that particular atty's spares.


I usually buy different colour renditions when I buy more than 1 of the same atty so no risk of confusion except with my Recurves which have the same deck but different caps

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Viper_SA

So much wicking to do 
Definitely going to hurt my cotton stash...

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru

Viper_SA said:


> So much wicking to do
> Definitely going to hurt my cotton stash...
> 
> View attachment 241707


Awesome lineup!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Wish I had found this magical way of combing out wick years ago! It's all I've been using for the last couple of months. Oh, and YES, it's a brand new toothbrush, no plaque on my wicks

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Viper_SA

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 241745



Good luck... I just finished mine a while ago.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stranger

Put your atties in a container, stick that toothbrush in and switch on. Hey presto cheap ultrasonic cleaner.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## THE REAPER

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> View attachment 243481


Oh so shiny.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

THE REAPER said:


> Oh so shiny.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

THE REAPER said:


> Oh so shiny.



In all honesty, I haven't even cleaned these yet. Just de-cottoned them, gave them a quick rinse and put them into the container to soak over night in some Milton sterilizing fluid mixed with warm water. They will get a good cleaning tonight, a thorough rinse and a night to dry out on a cloth. Some will get new coils, other just a good clean with a coil brush. Then starts the wicking, tons and tons of wicking...

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## THE REAPER

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> In all honesty, I haven't even cleaned these yet. Just de-cottoned them, gave them a quick rinse and put them into the container to soak over night in some Milton sterilizing fluid mixed with warm water. They will get a good cleaning tonight, a thorough rinse and a night to dry out on a cloth. Some will get new coils, other just a good clean with a coil brush. Then starts the wicking, tons and tons of wicking...


Tons for sure I counted 19 shinys could be wrong lol. But half a pack of cotton here we come

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## THE REAPER

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> View attachment 243483


Don't get me started on this watched it about 20 times if not more with my daughter lol.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Viper_SA

It's that time again. Still have to make up my mind on what to take to the meet next Saturday and excited to try some new coils in the Zeus supplied by @ivc_mixer.

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

All ready for the week...

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

His and Hers

Reactions: Winner 8 | Useful 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

DarthBranMuffin said:


> His and Hers
> 
> View attachment 244891


I'm curious  ... What do you and Mrs Chuck Norris Lungs vape on whilst your weekly pitstop is underway?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I'm curious  ... What do you and Mrs Chuck Norris Lungs vape on whilst your weekly pitstop is underway?



Some of my options, she has two sets of tanks and coils for each setup.

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

So you have 8 tanks, and Mrs. Chuck Norris Lungs has 5 ... and the pic above 1 spare for Mrs. CNL and 10 spare for you?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Going to use a fair amount of cotton tomorrow!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## ARYANTO

Rob Fisher said:


> Going to use a fair amount of cotton tomorrow!
> View attachment 245083
> View attachment 245084


@Rob , are you leaving the country illegally , just curious ?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Rob Fisher said:


> Going to use a fair amount of cotton tomorrow!
> View attachment 245083
> View attachment 245084


I am so grateful to call you a friend - imagine if I ever need a spare ''0'' ring for a Dvarw dl - call Mr R . - tried to ''bum'' some Mava X from ''friends '' told me it is at least 2 beers worth for 1 re -wick .. - useless lot.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

ARYANTO said:


> I am so grateful to call you a friend - imagine if I ever need a spare ''0'' ring for a Dvarw dl - call Mr R . - tried to ''bum'' some Mava X from ''friends '' @Vape meet #2 - useless lot.



Dvarw Stock!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## ARYANTO

Rob Fisher said:


> Dvarw Stock!
> View attachment 245086


Sir, you need to speak to ''admin'' a little * is not a good enough reply .

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Viper_SA

Time for a quick squonk stop tonight.

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

That time of the week again...

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Paul33

Viper_SA said:


> Time for a quick squonk stop tonight.
> 
> View attachment 245805


Dude I think you should try the nitrous rda...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dvarw PitStop. Coil check and replace, O-ring check and lube and then Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Dvarw PitStop. Coil check and replace, O-ring check and lube and then Bazinga!
> View attachment 246113
> View attachment 246114
> View attachment 246115
> View attachment 246116



Dwarf production line

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vape and Shave Pitstop!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Looking forward to finishing this later today...

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

A couple of OG Dvarw DL's went through the polishing station and then cleaned! Now air dry before rewicking!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y

Hahah and I feel bad having to rewick and clean an RDA and RTA... You guys have incredible collections. Really impressive

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## AstroT

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape and Shave Pitstop!
> View attachment 246843



Been shaving my head with one of those for the last few months, but a cheapie from the local cafe  works like an absolute charm but have to be extremely careful because skin is pretty thin on the skull.

R20 for handle and a blade and another R25 for 5 extra blades, cheapest and best shave by far!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Heading to the Eastern Cape for a holiday soon and a portion of the Dvarw Army are now ready!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## THE REAPER

Rob Fisher said:


> Heading to the Eastern Cape for a holiday soon and a portion of the Dvarw Army are now ready!
> View attachment 249188


That's great maybe I will come and great you when you are here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru

A quick Sunday morning pitstop.

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Viper_SA

The kitchen has been invaded

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Major Major PitStop Sunday!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Pit Stop done and dusted!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dvarw cleaning time! A few hours to air dry then wicking time!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dvarw PitStop after a few days in JHB!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Stranger

Now there is an interesting Q

Assuming that you did exactly the same coil and wick that you do down South, did you find a difference in flavour being at altitude ?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stranger said:


> Now there is an interesting Q
> 
> Assuming that you did exactly the same coil and wick that you do down South, did you find a difference in flavour being at altitude ?



Yes, no question the taste and flavour is a difference in Gauteng. It's not quite as rich and tasty as it is in Durbs!

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Stranger

Thanks Rob, I can recommend an OBS engine and change the octane 

I am sure that when a lot of guys say they are not getting flavour from a known flavorsome tank that the altitude up here plays a part in that. I notice it when I go to the Lowveld

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

PitStop of the Cloud Mods RBA's because a fresh batch of Red Pill has arrived!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Here we go again! A few Dvarw DL's, Cloud Mods RBA, Echo RTA from Umbrella Mods, Snail Tank and the Golden Skyline are all clean and ready to airdry!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Rob Fisher said:


> Here we go again! A few Dvarw DL's, Cloud Mods RBA, Echo RTA from Umbrella Mods, Snail Tank and the Golden Skyline are all clean and ready to airdry!
> View attachment 256100


Damn. I could build a DeLorean time machine with all those parts

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Coils need to be checked, one Dvarw needs a new glass, 2 O-rings need changing... just going to airdry overnight and rebuild and wick tomorrow!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out with the old and in with the new!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## YzeOne

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 256660


Do you find the Glaz Mini better with the extension kit?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru

YzeOne said:


> Do you find the Glaz Mini better with the extension kit?


The added tank capacity with no significant impact on the flavour is major win!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Two second-hand Dvarw's getting cleaned, polished and cleaned again! New 5ml tank sections and new coils! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Cleaning and checking coils!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Air-dry overnight and rewick tomorrow!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Paul33

Rob Fisher said:


> Air-dry overnight and rewick tomorrow!
> View attachment 257274


Still loving the cloud mods rba?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Paul33 said:


> Still loving the cloud mods rba?



@Paul33 indeed! Glad I got a second one! I really am enjoying them! The flavour is on point! I just wish the boro held more juice which is the fail for me and the BB.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Stew

I did a Major pit stop by the light of a silvery moon or more of a LED light display. Six tanks in an hour or half a Load Shedding. No inbetween pictures unfortunately.

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Stew said:


> I did a Major pit stop by the light of a silvery moon or more of a LED light display. Six tanks in an hour or half a Load Shedding. No inbetween pictures unfortunately.
> View attachment 257924


Are you delving into the "dark side" Stew?  ... Are those MTL attys on the right perchance?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Stew

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Are you delving into the "dark side" Stew?  ... Are those MTL attys on the right perchance?


Yes two Innokin Ayres2 on two Innokin Sensis's. I was lucky enough to win. I wouldn't buy an MTL set up but glad to have them to use now and again. It's not really my style. My mouth burns if I use them to much and if i turn the wattage down the flavour is negligible. Using stronger MTL flavoured E-Juice in them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

And the next day there shall be cotton offcuts all over the place...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

All done, and I managed to contain the spread of the white fluff stuff all over the show...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Major Pit Stop today!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Major Major PitStop! JHB travel Dvarw's washed ready for air-drying! Air-dried Dvarw's about to be rewicked!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Lightbringer

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 259500


If I may ask, how would you say the Dead Rabbit R tanks does against your other DL tanks? Flavour wise and is it a quiet tank?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Lightbringer said:


> If I may ask, how would you say the Dead Rabbit R tanks does against your other DL tanks? Flavour wise and is it a quiet tank?


It's an excellent tank flavour wise and not louder than other tanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Monthend Pitstop...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

My Obey Robot Billet Box Panels getting some love and attention!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Stew

Hackers major pit stop on my lap. Picture of cotton wadding found inside medicine bottles. I find it works well and it's a free but limited resource. The cotton closest to the camera and more regular in length is the bonus cotton in a bag of Firebolt cotton. The laced cotton helps me gauge the thickness of the wicks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dvarw Coil check and rewick!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Today we clean, tomorrow we wick...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Today we clean, tomorrow we wick...
> 
> View attachment 262618



oh my word @DarthBranMuffin , that would freak me out
i would be scared I don’t know what part goes with which atty 

at least with @Rob Fisher , when he does the big Dwarv clean, they’re all the identical atty. So parts are interchangeable

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Today we clean, tomorrow we wick...
> 
> View attachment 262618


Don’t be lazy!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Silver said:


> oh my word @DarthBranMuffin , that would freak me out
> i would be scared I don’t know what part goes with which atty
> 
> at least with @Rob Fisher , when he does the big Dwarv clean, they’re all the identical atty. So parts are interchangeable



That is the fun part.... if anything is left over, then I start again

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Viper_SA

Not in the mood for this today...

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Viper_SA said:


> Not in the mood for this today...
> 
> View attachment 262657



Send it over, I'll do it for you tonight with mine...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Before...




After...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Before...
> 
> View attachment 262686
> 
> 
> After...
> 
> View attachment 262687


Beautiful!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 262977



 TAURENSSSS

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Back from a few days away at Bazley Beach and time to clean all the goodies used!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Viper_SA

Some wicking to be done once dry and we actually have power and light again

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Paul33

Viper_SA said:


> Some wicking to be done once dry and we actually have power and light again
> 
> View attachment 263020


Our magical load shedding starts at 10pm. Love it. My best.


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Coil Check and rewicking the Dvarw Army!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Time for 5 new SteamCraft coils by @charln. "The One" coils!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Here we go again!

Reactions: Winner 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

Arbiter Solo pitstop
Needed a rewick

Coil glowing



CBV2 wick is in and lubed up
All looking good
This is the supplied coil that came with the tank. Its 0.8 ohms and looks like a fused clapton of sorts. Performing very nicely.




Gorgeous MTL tobacco flavour and very easy to wick

Becoming a top performer in my daily fleet

Rich dense flavour and no leaking whatsoever. Not even a drop. I assume owing to the top airflow. Winner!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

No words are needed! Bazinga!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Paul33

Rob Fisher said:


> No words are needed! Bazinga!
> View attachment 265419


So whats your final verdict on the Dvarw then?

good or just a maybe?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Paul33 said:


> So whats your final verdict on the Dvarw then?
> 
> good or just a maybe?



 I would have to say it's pretty good!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> No words are needed! Bazinga!
> View attachment 265419



Beautiful @Rob Fisher 
My son would be impressed with the way they are balancing - and he would want to topple it over!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

It feels like Groundhog Day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rewicking!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru

Long overdue

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 266664



scares me

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Paul33

Silver said:


> scares me


even me

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ground Hog day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Ground Hog day!
> View attachment 266813



When I see the purple cloth I get scared

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Post Xmas Pitstop!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Post Xmas Pitstop!
> View attachment 267751
> View attachment 267752
> View attachment 267753
> View attachment 267754
> View attachment 267755



scary to see !
haha

merry Xmas Rob

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Fun will be had later to wick them up again...

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Silver

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Fun will be had later to wick them up again...
> 
> View attachment 267812



My word
The sight gives me shivers - lol

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Fun will be had later to wick them up again...
> 
> View attachment 267812


You and I have very different definitions of fun my friend.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Silver said:


> My word
> The sight gives me shivers - lol



Mrs gave it one look and walked off...




Paul33 said:


> You and I have very different definitions of fun my friend.



We spoke about this.... ME TIME!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

